# Worst passenger will not get out of my car ! got police to get him out.



## sandiegoca

Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


----------



## iDriveNashville

What a complete ass-mongrel. Get some pepper gel.


----------



## Kalee

I hear no sound.


----------



## buster11xx

You kept you cool. Hopefully your YouTube post makes this guy famous for being an [email protected]@ [email protected]@@.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

WOW, I have to say you handled it better than I would have. Good job! I would have pulled him out and gone to town on him. WE would be doing a gofundme for my legal expenses now.


----------



## trojan man

Dude, you are too patient...


----------



## OCBob

You need to contact Lyft on this guy and send the video. He needs to be de-activated. I would also ask them to compensate you for your 30 minutes which I cannot believe, if true, you waited that long. I would have called 911 after 2 minutes...maybe less! Did the guy get arrested or charged with anything or they just kicked him out?


----------



## sandiegoca

OCBob said:


> You need to contact Lyft on this guy and send the video. He needs to be de-activated. I would also ask them to compensate you for your 30 minutes which I cannot believe, if true, you waited that long. I would have called 911 after 2 minutes...maybe less! Did the guy get arrested or charged with anything or they just kicked him out?


No he did not get charged. He was questioned by the police. They took down his info. He tried to claim that he was kidnapped. The police did not buy his nonsense and infomed him that I dont have to drive him if I did not want to. No charges. He was released. The police told me it was a civil matter if I wanted to be compensated or pursue legal. I left it that and drove off.


----------



## OCBob

sandiegoca said:


> No he did not get charged. He was questioned by the police. They took down his info. He tried to claim that he was kidnapped. The police did not buy his nonsense and infomed him that I dont have to drive him if I did not want to. No charges. He was released. The police told me it was a civil matter if I wanted to be compensated or pursue legal. I left it that and drove off.


Screw seeing him again. You need to send this to Lyft and get on the action of 1) getting him de-activated and 2) you getting compensated for your time. I would hope Lyft would give you well more than what the fare would have been for waiting.


----------



## Kalee

Typical low fare pax trash.


----------



## LAuberX

Good job

I have several police dept on my speed dial list for accidents/******** pax...


----------



## CityGirl

Interesting how his tone changed when he realized he was being recorded. Another argument for continual cameras. Personally, I would not argue with him. I would take keys, exit the car and call police. That guy was a complete a$$hole, and yeah when you drove him to airport it was technically kidnapping but luckily the police have discretion and realized that he was the jerk, not you. He probably thought he would prove a point and force you to take him on the trip.

I think this once again underscores the importance of thinking ahead about what we will do when something happens. You have to have a plan in advance. Your ultimate solution to drive to a place where you knew there would be police, was pretty good. It's just that he can make a counter claim because moving him against his will is *technically* kidnapping. Great that it's recorded. If he really is a lawyer, make a complaint to the Bar Association and send them this video.


----------



## bigboy

If I was you, I would have taken him to the hood and let the homies beat his ass.


----------



## sandiegoca

CityGirl said:


> Interesting how his tone changed when he realized he was being recorded. Another argument for continual cameras. Personally, I would not argue with him. I would take keys, exit the car and call police. That guy was a complete a$$hole, and yeah when you drove him to airport it was technically kidnapping but luckily the police have discretion and realized that he was the jerk, not you. He probably thought he would prove a point and force you to take him on the trip.
> 
> I think this once again underscores the importance of thinking ahead about what we will do when something happens. You have to have a plan in advance. Your ultimate solution to drive to a place where you knew there would be police, was pretty good. It's just that he can make a counter claim because moving him against his will is *technically* kidnapping. Great that it's recorded. If he really is a lawyer, make a complaint to the Bar Association and send them this video.


By him staying in the vehicle he is giving consent. He is holding me hostage from working. How is it kidnapping technically? Just curious to hear your point of view. I told him I was driving to get help to get him out of the car he said make me. Is that not consent?


----------



## UberXTampa

sandiegoca said:


> By him staying in the vehicle he is giving consent. He is holding me hostage from working. How is it kidnapping technically? Just curious to hear your point of view. I told him I was driving to get help to get him out of the car he said make me. Is that not consent?


Man! 
You are my hero!

You handled this situation so patiently, I will probably watch this recording multiple times. And by the way, f- Hakeem the lawyer. He wasn't expecting this from you. Good idea to record and tell him you are in his property and you have the right to record.

Friday night I wanted to eject 2 people form my car, they refused, later they agreed to be respectful and I drove them to destination. but halfway into the trip I regretted that decision. I couldn't do what you did. I got my one star from these people.


----------



## HoverCraft1

Frankly I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often with our Pax exposure. I agree you were very patient as he kept 'baiting' you. Nice handling though! Makes me think of how I would have handled the same .... I've guess that the " end trip, pull to side of road, (I'd exit the vehicle), invite the Pax to do the same, call 911,"I'm at the side of the road in .....,something about feeling threatened..." so the PD get to you a little quicker...


----------



## KGB7

You are one cool ass dude. If we ever meet ill buy you a beer.

Im glad we dont have asshats like that in DC.


----------



## KGB7

sandiegoca said:


> By him staying in the vehicle he is giving consent. He is holding me hostage from working. How is it kidnapping technically? Just curious to hear your point of view. I told him I was driving to get help to get him out of the car he said make me. Is that not consent?


The words you looking for is; "False Imprisonment", that is what PAX was doing to you by not exiting your vehicle after the 1st time you asked him to.

If it ever happens again, always tell the cops that PAX has "False Imprisoned you and/or your vehicle(personal property)". IF you really want to escalate the issue, then tell the cop you have been taken "hostage" by PAX, but dont mention kidnapping(which it self is blowing out proportion, unless PAX is holding a deadly weapon to your face).

Todays lesson and keywords to use; False Imprisonment and Hostage. Both can be used for your self and for your vehicle.


----------



## Beur

I heard this aired on the San Diego news, any truth to it? If so anyone have the video? 

After my own experience last week I'm seriously considering subscribing to MyForce, I have to remember to call them tomorrow. Maybe I'll use the 30 days free starting this weekend. Who knows what Memorial Day holds.


----------



## iDriveNashville

CityGirl said:


> Interesting how his tone changed when he realized he was being recorded. Another argument for continual cameras. Personally, I would not argue with him. I would take keys, exit the car and call police. That guy was a complete a$$hole, and yeah when you drove him to airport it was technically kidnapping but luckily the police have discretion and realized that he was the jerk, not you. He probably thought he would prove a point and force you to take him on the trip.
> 
> I think this once again underscores the importance of thinking ahead about what we will do when something happens. You have to have a plan in advance. Your ultimate solution to drive to a place where you knew there would be police, was pretty good. It's just that he can make a counter claim because moving him against his will is *technically* kidnapping. Great that it's recorded. If he really is a lawyer, make a complaint to the Bar Association and send them this video.


Remaining in a vehicle against the wishes of the driver/owner is not kidnapping/false imprisonment anywhere. Hell in my state, it could be burglary if the cops were particularly bored.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Remaining in a vehicle against the wishes of the driver/owner is not kidnapping/false imprisonment anywhere. Hell in my state, it could be burglary if the cops were particularly bored.


http://law.justia.com/codes/tennessee/2010/title-39/chapter-13/part-3/39-13-302

http://web.utk.edu/~scheb/overview.html

Anywhere? Are you sure??

*False Imprisonment andKidnapping. *In Tennessee, one commits false imprisonment when he or she "knowingly removes or confines another (person) unlawfully so as to interfere substantially with the other's liberty." T.C.A. § 39-13-302.

Cali Law; long read.
236. False imprisonment is the unlawful violation of the personal liberty of another.
http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=236-237

If PAX has not exited the vehicle under 3min then its False Imprisonment. No law states time frame. Thus "substantially" is subjective.


----------



## D Town

In Texas at least what this guy did would be considered trespassing and you could use force to remove him. The only hesitation I'd have with removing him is the fact that he'd probably do his damnedest to damage my car as I extracted his ass...


----------



## ReviTULize

iDriveNashville said:


> What a complete ass-mongrel. Get some pepper gel.


If he felt he had a gun, pepper spray would escalate the situation. I would have kept the meter running and driven him to the police station. You did the right thing by recording


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> http://law.justia.com/codes/tennessee/2010/title-39/chapter-13/part-3/39-13-302
> 
> http://web.utk.edu/~scheb/overview.html
> 
> Anywhere? Are you sure??
> 
> *False Imprisonment andKidnapping. *In Tennessee, one commits false imprisonment when he or she "knowingly removes or confines another (person) unlawfully so as to interfere substantially with the other's liberty." T.C.A. § 39-13-302.


Yep, I enforced those laws, I'm certain. Choosing to remain in a vehicle you've been asked to leave does not constitute unlawful confinement. In fact, being inside someone's vehicle without consent constitutes trespass, at best, and burglary if the owner felt threatened (entering a premises with the intent, or actual commission of an assault, which is defined as making a person reasonably fear for their safety).

It's not false imprisonment when an elevator takes you to the wrong floor because you entered that confinement and transport of your own free will. Same here, it's not unlawful because the person consented to, and in this case, actively chose to be confined and transported.


----------



## iDriveNashville

ReviTULize said:


> If he felt he had a gun, pepper spray would escalate the situation. I would have kept the meter running and driven him to the police station. You did the right thing by recording


Better than driving around with a nut bag in your car. If you're worried about paxs with guns, there is a real easy way to even those odds... not to mention it's pretty tough to concentrate (or aim) when your face is on fire.


----------



## ReviTULize

CityGirl said:


> If he really is a lawyer, make a complaint to the Bar Association and send them this video.


Good idea


----------



## ReviTULize

We should send this to the news organizations in our respective cities.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Yep, I enforced those laws, I'm certain. Choosing to remain in a vehicle you've been asked to leave does not constitute unlawful confinement. In fact, being inside someone's vehicle without consent constitutes trespass, at best, and burglary if the owner felt threatened (entering a premises with the intent, or actual commission of an assault, which is defined as making a person reasonably fear for their safety).
> 
> It's not false imprisonment when an elevator takes you to the wrong floor because you entered that confinement and transport of your own free will. Same here, it's not unlawful because the person consented to, and in this case, actively chose to be confined and transported.


You cant arrest, sue, prosecute or jail an elevator( car, school bus, lawn mower). 
But you can prosecute the building owner, property manager, software designer, elevator engineers, elevators operator.

Trespassing in to a vehicle, is when a person enters a vehicle with out permission. In this case, PAX has had permission to enter the vehicle from OP, which has escalated to False Imprisonment and or Hijacking.

You need to brush up on your law buddy.


----------



## Nick tardy

D Town said:


> In Texas at least what this guy did would be considered trespassing and you could use force to remove him. The only hesitation I'd have with removing him is the fact that he'd probably do his damnedest to damage my car as I extracted his ass...


Not sure how it works in Texas. But in az if something is damaged in the course of removing someone in az the "suspect" will be charged for it. I also work at a bar here as well as UBER and anytime something was damaged "by the individual" while we were getting them out the cops are called they take pics and and it to the charges.


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> You cant arrest, sue, prosecute or jail an elevator.
> But you can prosecute the building owner, property manager, software designer, elevator engineers, elevators operator.
> 
> Trespassing in to a vehicle, is when a person enters a vehicle with out permission. In this case, PAX has had permission to enter the vehicle from OP, which has escalated to False Imprisonment and or Hijacking.
> 
> You need to brush up on your law buddy.


No, you do. Permission may be revoked at any time by the property owner, or their agent (the Driver). Once that permission is revoked, refusal to leave the property is, again, at minimum, trespass (Entering or remaining on a property when you have been notified you do not have permission to be/remain on the property).

You're just wrong. In no place in the US does someone have the right to be in your car without your permission. They certainly don't have a criminal case for kidnapping when they decide to stay in a vehicle they've been asked to leave.

Once they've been asked to leave, and refuse, they are committing a crime, not the driver.


----------



## KGB7

Nick tardy said:


> Not sure how it works in Texas. But in az if something is damaged in the course of removing someone in az the "suspect" will be charged for it. I also work at a bar here as well as UBER and anytime something was damaged "by the individual" while we were getting them out the cops are called they take pics and and it to the charges.


In Texas, you can shoot your next door neighbors burglar in the back as he run down the street away from you.

I love me some Texas. Best place to set a "Gun Down" Guinness world record.


----------



## iDriveNashville

Nick tardy said:


> Not sure how it works in Texas. But in az if something is damaged in the course of removing someone in az the "suspect" will be charged for it. I also work at a bar here as well as UBER and anytime something was damaged "by the individual" while we were getting them out the cops are called they take pics and and it to the charges.


Yep, victim compensation laws, gotta love em!


----------



## Nick tardy

KGB7 said:


> In Texas, you can shoot your next door neighbors burglar in the back as he run down the street away from you.
> 
> I love me some Texas.


Right after you get all your CCWs and OC permits?

Oops you can't even OC handguns yet

And don't feel so special about castle doctrine. We have have it as well.


----------



## Beur

If he entered the vehicle with the intent (which from the video apeared he did), to deprive the driver of his vehicle he could go down for a host of other more serious crimes.


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> In Texas, you can shoot your next door neighbors burglar in the back as he run down the street away from you.
> 
> I love me some Texas.


Wait, I'm confused. You love Texas laws that protect property owners, yet argue someone could have a criminal case for kidnapping by transporting a person who refused to leave their car to the police?

Shit, here in TN, that'd be a citizens arrest, can't imagine it'd be anything else in TX.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> No, you do. Permission may be revoked at any time by the property owner, or their agent (the Driver). Once that permission is revoked, refusal to leave the property is, again, at minimum, trespass (Entering or remaining on a property when you have been notified you do not have permission to be/remain on the property).
> 
> You're just wrong. In no place in the US does someone have the right to be in your car without your permission. They certainly don't have a criminal case for kidnapping when they decide to stay in a vehicle they've been asked to leave.
> 
> Once they've been asked to leave, and refuse, they are committing a crime, not the driver.


Car vs house, different rules. House cant be moved, cars can be driven/moved. Cant drive a house to airport to pick up PAX. Cant drive a house down i95 to see a friend and then get puled over by a cop who falsely imprisons you or arrests you for transporting illegal drugs.


----------



## Nick tardy

KGB7 said:


> Car vs house, different rules. House cant be moved, cars can be driven/moved. Cant drive a house to airport to pick up PAX. Cant drive a house down i95 to see a friend and then get puled over by a cop who falsely imprisons you or arrests you for transporting illegal drugs.


What if you live in your car?


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Wait, I'm confused. You love Texas laws that protect property owners, yet argue someone could have a criminal case for kidnapping by transporting a person who refused to leave their car to the police?
> 
> Shit, here in TN, that'd be a citizens arrest, can't imagine it'd be anything else in TX.


I said dont mention kidnapping, as it will only make you look stupid.

I love Texas for its Second Amendment. Dont twist the words.


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> Car vs house, different rules. House cant be moved, cars can be driven/moved. Cant drive a house to airport to pick up PAX. Cant drive a house down i95 to see a friend and then get puled over by a cop who falsely imprisons you or arrests you for transporting illegal drugs.


Can't jump into a random car at the airport and demand they take you where you want to go or have them arrested for kidnapping, either.

Dude, stop. You're terribly ****ing wrong on this.


----------



## KGB7

Nick tardy said:


> What if you live in your car?


Then you should shoot your money manager in the face.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Can't jump into a random car at the airport and demand they take you where you want to go or have them arrested for kidnapping, either.
> 
> Dude, stop. You're terribly ****ing wrong on this.


OMG.

STFU!

I said dont mention/use kidnapping. Take some reading lessons!


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> I said dont mention kidnapping, as it will only make you look stupid.
> 
> I love Texas for its Second Amendment. Dont twist the words.


I didn't twist shit, you're the one twisting shit to make it seem like just because I let someone in my car, they now own it.

You're just so ****ing wrong it hurts.


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> OMG.
> 
> STFU!
> 
> I said dont mention/use kidnapping. Take some reading lessons!


Yet again, you'd do well to follow your own advice before doling it out.

Especially the part where you tried to quote false imprisonment/kidnapping laws... you know, where you were literally talking about kidnapping?


----------



## ReviTULize

If you get into my car and I tell you to get out, you are trespassing!

I will then drive you to the police station and while en route if you ask to leave, I will gladly let you out...mission accomplished. I win.

If you try to say that I kidnapped you, I will show the police where you requested to enter my vehicle and it will be GPS tracked to the police station.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Yet again, you'd do well to follow your own advice before doling it out.
> 
> Especially the part where you tried to quote false imprisonment/kidnapping laws... you know, where you were literally talking about kidnapping?


Not the best troll drive by i have seen in years. You could do better.

Was OP kidnapped? NO! So why do you continue to bring up kidnapping?

Go away troll.


----------



## iDriveNashville

iDriveNashville said:


> Yet again, you'd do well to follow your own advice before doling it out.





KGB7 said:


> Not the best troll drive by i have seen in years. You could do better.


Ah, the old "I'm wrong but can't admit it, so I'm going to call troll" play. An oldie but still lacking. Coulda' respected you if you'd have just admitted you're wrong, but nope. Enjoy your visit, I'm certain you won't be here long.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Ah, the old "I'm wrong but can't admit it, so I'm going to call troll" play. An oldie but still lacking. Coulda' respected you if you'd have just admitted you're wrong, but nope. Enjoy your visit, I'm certain you won't be here long.


The door swings both ways.

I have yet to see you post a law that favors your nonsense.


----------



## iDriveNashville

Nick tardy said:


> What if you live in your car?


A fate many uber drivers face


----------



## ReviTULize

iDriveNashville said:


> Ah, the old "I'm wrong but can't admit it, so I'm going to call troll" play. An oldie but still lacking. Coulda' respected you if you'd have just admitted you're wrong, but nope. Enjoy your visit, I'm certain you won't be here long.





KGB7 said:


> The door swings both ways.


this is going nowhere


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> A fate many uber drivers face


That is true. I have suggested an organised strike several times, but no one is willing to partake.


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> The door swings both ways.
> 
> I have yet to see you post a law that favors your nonsense.


Same.

Oh wait, I completely dismantled the post you said you never made, the one about kidnapping?

You're, what, a caricature of a driver? You're not even making sense now?


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Same.
> 
> Oh wait, I completely dismantled the post you said you never made, the one about kidnapping?
> 
> You're, what, a caricature of a driver? You're not even making sense now?


Link to law please.


----------



## iDriveNashville

ReviTULize said:


> this is going nowhere


Yeah, back to Netflix for me!


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Yeah, back to Netflix for me!


Read a book instead of watching CSI.



iDriveNashville said:


> Yep, I enforced those laws,.


What exactly do you do to enforces laws?? Imagination?


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> Link please.


Seriously?!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/wors...olice-to-get-him-out.20466/reply?quote=283496

This is just ridiculous at this point. I'm out. I'd anyone needs me, I'll be watching Flip or Sons of Anarchy on Netflix.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> This is just ridiculous at this point. I'm out. I'd anyone needs me, I'll be watching Flip or Sons of Anarchy on Netflix.





iDriveNashville said:


> Yep, I enforced those laws,.


What exactly do you do to enforces laws?? Imagination?


----------



## Sydney Uber

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


You handled that very very well. You kept cool and calm. Recording it was a good idea. I hope that Lyft will deactivate his account


----------



## iDriveNashville

KGB7 said:


> What exactly do you do to enforces laws?? Imagination?


Did is the past tense carried over from enforced. Did, as in wore a badge and answered calls for help. Actually enforcing the laws.

Misunderstanding laws I can understand, but Jesus, did you make it out of elementary school?

I'm out guys, have fun with this one.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Did is the past tense carried over from enforced. Did, as in wore a badge and answered calls for help. Actually enforcing the laws.
> 
> Misunderstanding laws I can understand, but Jesus, did you make it out of elementary school?


What type of badge? Need more info. Im not a mind reader.

Whats your badge number? County or State? Which county or State?

What was your rank? Retired or fired?


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAuberX said:


> Good job
> 
> I have several police dept on my speed dial list for accidents/******** pax...


Do tow truck companies pay "spotters" fee if you ring in a auto accident and they get the Tow over their? It's worth $50 Each car herer. Well worth the effort to put them on speed dial as well.


----------



## D Town

KGB7 said:


> What type of badge? Need more info. Im not a mind reader.
> 
> Whats your badge number? County or State? Which county or State?
> 
> What was your rank? Retired to fired?


Stop...just...stop...its getting embarrassing now...


----------



## KGB7

D Town said:


> Stop...just...stop...its getting embarrassing now...


Whats embarrassing, is answering direct questions with riddles.

My balls got a badge that rule the law with iron fist. /s

I have yet to meet a cop who talks like a high school child who claims to have a badge and enforce a law. Spend some time on legal forums, and you will learn how a badged(cop) speaks, writes on the internet.
iDriveNashville sounds like a washed out mall cop with a GED.

Spend some time around real cops, and you will learn to separate the two.

Cops dont argue or speak in alien language. They get to the point with precise legal language.


----------



## iDriveNashville

Sydney Uber said:


> Do tow truck companies pay "spotters" fee if you ring in a auto accident and they get the Tow over their? It's worth $50 Each car herer. Well worth the effort to put them on speed dial as well.


Some do, but in many jurisdictions, like mine, it's illegal. In my town to get around it,you don't get cash, you get gift cards. I had a wonderful dinner at Carraba's last night with my wife, it certainly had nothing to do with reporting violators in marked lots.


----------



## iDriveNashville

Well hell, i thought quoting a post preserved it. Never seen a system that allowed quoted posts to be removed. 

Good to know.


----------



## iDriveNashville

iDriveNashville said:


> Well hell, i thought quoting a post preserved it. Never seen a system that allowed quoted posts to be removed.
> 
> Good to know.


Also, is there an achievement for getting a troll to delete his account?


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville

What is your badge number??

If you provide me with false information, i will gladly call DEA and point them to this thread. http://www.dea.gov/contactinfo.htm
I did call Home Land Security few days ago.

One more time. What is your badge number?

Other wise im calling DEA and i will tell them you are falsely impersonating a police officer. Your IP has been recorded on this forum.


----------



## D Town

KGB7 said:


> iDriveNashville
> 
> What is your badge number??
> 
> If you provide me with false information, i will gladly call DEA and point them to this thread. http://www.dea.gov/contactinfo.htm
> 
> One more time. What is your badge number?


He's obviously ignored you, man.


----------



## ReviTULize

ReviTULize said:


> We should send this to the news organizations in our respective cities.


Maybe even tmz


----------



## iDriveNashville

D Town said:


> He's obviously ignored you, man.


Ah that's it, ignore must cleanse past shit as well. Damn for a Second ì thought I'd saved everyone from his bullshit. Oh well sorry guys.


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville Reminds me of this.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=fake+soldiers&tbm=vid


----------



## KGB7

iDriveNashville said:


> Ah that's it, ignore must cleanse past shit as well. Damn for a Second ì thought I'd saved everyone from his bullshit. Oh well sorry guys.


Whats your badge number?

If you are a police officer, then you, by law, obligated to provide me with your badge number or ID when i ask you to.


----------



## KGB7

D Town said:


> He's obviously ignored you, man.


Thats what happens when you corner a rat.


----------



## limepro

KGB7 said:


> Whats your badge number?
> 
> If you are a police officer, then you, by law, obligated to provide me with your badge number or ID when i ask you to.


Lol no you do not, especially if as he said he is FORMER law enforcement. I hang around cops, my former business partner was a cop for 20 years.

You watch to much TV, just a hint, a cop doesn't have to tell you he is a cop if you ask before buying drugs from him either.

You were wrong from the start and you continue on your tirade of utter ******edness(is that even a word) well it fits you anyway.


----------



## D Town

limepro said:


> Lol no you do not, especially if as he said he is FORMER law enforcement. I hang around cops, my former business partner was a cop for 20 years.
> 
> You watch to much TV, just a hint, a cop doesn't have to tell you he is a cop if you ask before buying drugs from him either.
> 
> You were wrong from the start and you continue on your tirade of utter ******edness(is that even a word) well it fits you anyway.


You, sir, offend the ******ed by placing him among their number.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

iDriveNashville said:


> Remaining in a vehicle against the wishes of the driver/owner is not kidnapping/false imprisonment anywhere. Hell in my state, it could be burglary if the cops were particularly bored.


In my state it might end with the driver pulling out his gun. But TX does like its guns!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Nick tardy said:


> Right after you get all your CCWs and OC permits?
> 
> Oops you can't even OC handguns yet
> 
> And don't feel so special about castle doctrine. We have have it as well.


There was a case here in Houston where a neighbor shot dead two burglars who were leaving his neighbor's house AFTER the 911 operator told him to go back in his house and wait for the police. His name was Joe Horn. Google it. If you're gonna shoot burglars do it in Texas.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> Whats your badge number?
> 
> If you are a police officer, then you, by law, obligated to provide me with your badge number or ID when i ask you to.


Because that's how criminals are always able to spot the undercover cop, right?

Where did this myth originate from anyway?


----------



## D Town

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because that's how criminals are always able to spot the undercover cop, right?
> 
> Where did this myth originate from anyway?


----------



## CityGirl

Nick tardy said:


> What if you live in your car?


Then the law regarding dwellings will apply.


----------



## CityGirl

Here's some fun reading: http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/trespass
http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/kidnapping


----------



## limepro

CityGirl said:


> Then the law regarding dwellings will apply.


It does anyway whether you live in it or not.


----------



## CityGirl

There is no false imprisonment because the driver was always free to exit the car. I think it's a trespass. I'm sorry the police didn't charge the guy. He clearly stated he intended to deprive the owner of the use of his property. Most especially since he claims to be a lawyer, I would pursue the matter with the DA to see if a trespass charge can be filed even though the cops didn't make an arrest. Since you're alleging a crime, Lyft should give the DA the passenger's information.

He was so proud of himself for causing the Lyft driver to lose half an hour of work, even at $10, I would rain fire on his head, and cause him hours at his much higher $250 rate, plus a Bar headache and lawyer fees to defend that.


----------



## limepro

It could be within the realm of false imprisonment but most likely what I would have done is 1) thrown him out myself by force or 2) If you really wanna mess with him and worried about legal matters, get out of the car, call the cops and tell them someone broke into your car, you caught them and they are now refusing to leave your car.


----------



## Woober

Kudos to you dude for your patience. Personally, I have had this happen to me. I stepped out of the car and called the police, told them there is a carjacking in progress. Needless to say the passenger made a hasty exit!


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Do tow truck companies pay "spotters" fee if you ring in a auto accident and they get the Tow over their? It's worth $50 Each car herer. Well worth the effort to put them on speed dial as well.


This was outlawed in California a few years ago. It was a HUGE problem for police, car owners and legitimate tow companies.

http://www.multivu.com/players/English/70506514-nicb-lapd-bandit-tow-truck-scams/

Bandit trucks have recently figured out a loophole, but police are working on cracking down on offenders.


----------



## Teksaz

limepro I don't think fabricating a story to tell the cops is a good move. I'm sure since ridesharing has burst onto the scene in the last several years, the cops have come accustomed to all kinds of situations that might not have been so common in years past. Telling the truth especially to a cop is your best bet.

I think the OP did an amazing job by staying cool and recording everything that was going down. The only other thing I would have done is to get out of the car still recording with pepper spray in hand encase of an attack. Called the cops and waited.

In years past I would have yanked him out of the car by his neck and stomped on his face but I'm to old for that nonsense now. lol

Nice job sandiegoca


----------



## ARIV005

Make sure you contact Lyft's HR department and let them know of the Hostile Work Enviroment. Maybe you'll get 2 vacation days. I would have fist bumped his face. That's my property and now I feel threatened? Short fuse has been lit.


----------



## Lidman

I remember once I had two pax in the car, and they were arguing the whole way downtown. She wouldn't get out of the car, and clung on back of the shotgun seat. When the cops came they almost had to pry her out.


----------



## ARIV005

Lidman said:


> I remember once I had two pax in the car, and they were arguing the whole way downtown. She wouldn't get out of the car, and clung on back of the shotgun seat. When the cops came they almost had to pry her out.


You sure have an affect on the ladies....


----------



## D Town

limepro said:


> It could be within the realm of false imprisonment but most likely what I would have done is 1) thrown him out myself by force or 2) If you really wanna mess with him and worried about legal matters, get out of the car, call the cops and tell them someone broke into your car, you caught them and they are now refusing to leave your car.


Submitting a false police report is a crime.


----------



## limepro

D Town said:


> Submitting a false police report is a crime.


He entered without your permission and is refusing to leave tell me what is false.


----------



## limepro

KGB7 said:


> Your friend was a mall cop for 20 years and now you telling people to lie to police?? You are ****ing moron.
> Ask your buddy what happens when you file a false report.


He was a police Sgt with the Miami PD for 20 years lol, tell me what the lie is, someone enters your house without your permission they are what? They enter your car without your permission what are they doing? This guy revoked the guys permission to enter the car prior to giving him a ride the guy is in your car illegally.


----------



## Huberis

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


He feels uncomfortable and threatened suddenly, yet he refuses to get out of the car. This guy is a true blue piece of shit. If that guy doesn't pay for your time...... after he tells you to your face that he wants nothing more than to waste your time.


----------



## KGB7

limepro said:


> He was a police Sgt with the Miami PD for 20 years lol, tell me what the lie is, someone enters your house without your permission they are what? They enter your car without your permission what are they doing? This guy revoked the guys permission to enter the car prior to giving him a ride the guy is in your car illegally.


Pax had permission to enter vehicle.

Use your uber money to pay for comprehension lessons. You sure as **** in need of them.


----------



## Huberis

I had a person who had to be pulled out of the back seat charged by the police for criminal trespass. The police and the DA talked it over with the judge to get an opinion if the charges would be upheld. (Taxi not Uber). The judge said they would let it go to trial if need be. The kid got drunk and disorderly, some other mild charge and the criminal trespass.

It was never supposed to go to trial. The kid was offered maximum fines on the minor charges and the criminal trespass would be dropped. That is in the end what happened. The kid took the offer, however he was contemplating for quite a while to fight all the charges. Had he lost, he could have faced 6 months in jail.

What you have there is very similar. He is harassing you. It has elements of a hate crime. There is zero reason not to follow up on this with the police.


----------



## limepro

KGB7 said:


> Pax had permission to enter vehicle.
> 
> Take comprehension lessons.


He originally did but that was revoked, you could call and say someone is trespassing but which is going to get a faster response, as the general public you aren't required to know the difference and when the police arrive you tell them what happened and they decide where to go.


----------



## Huberis

iDriveNashville said:


> Remaining in a vehicle against the wishes of the driver/owner is not kidnapping/false imprisonment anywhere. Hell in my state, it could be burglary if the cops were particularly bored.


From personal experience, it could be criminal trespass. It could also be theft of service in that he is using the driver's time and refusing to pay.


----------



## limepro

KGB7 Oh and you also aren't filing any REPORT there dipship you are filing a complaint in which you need an officer to decide if you need to file a report.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Pull em by the hair, and yell get f.. out ya miserable piece of slime.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


1. **** THAT STEAMING PILE OF ****ING DONKEY SHIT that is that pompous prick! I would have punched him right in that ****ing smug mug of his. **** that shit. The second his hand met my body: pepper spray.

2. I hope he is a mother****ing lawyer. Maybe he could be disbarred.

3. Submit this shit to Lyft and demand payment for the time. He said that was his point. He used your time, and you deserve to be compensated for it.

Oh. My. God. My blood is boiling.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

And it's not illegal to be an immigrant! Why the **** does that matter so much to him?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

sandiegoca said:


> No he did not get charged. He was questioned by the police. They took down his info. He tried to claim that he was kidnapped. The police did not buy his nonsense and infomed him that I dont have to drive him if I did not want to. No charges. He was released. The police told me it was a civil matter if I wanted to be compensated or pursue legal. I left it that and drove off.


If anything, he kidnapped you! He even says so on film, when he brags about how he's wasting your time. PLEASE PURSUE THIS!


----------



## limepro

KGB7 said:


> When you use a pen to write on a form you are doing what to the form?


And I can do that over the phone?...moron. I said CALL and say someone broke into your car(entered without permission) and is now refusing to get out(exactly what it says). You will get a much faster response from the police. Now when the police arrive tell them you are an uber driver who refused to give this guy a ride he then insisted on entering your car and refuse to leave. The cop will then decide what to FILE if anything at all or just remove the idiot and have you go on your way.

Did I break it down ****** style enough for you?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

CityGirl said:


> Interesting how his tone changed when he realized he was being recorded. Another argument for continual cameras. Personally, I would not argue with him. I would take keys, exit the car and call police. That guy was a complete a$$hole, and yeah when you drove him to airport it was technically kidnapping but luckily the police have discretion and realized that he was the jerk, not you. He probably thought he would prove a point and force you to take him on the trip.
> 
> I think this once again underscores the importance of thinking ahead about what we will do when something happens. You have to have a plan in advance. Your ultimate solution to drive to a place where you knew there would be police, was pretty good. It's just that he can make a counter claim because moving him against his will is *technically* kidnapping. Great that it's recorded. If he really is a lawyer, make a complaint to the Bar Association and send them this video.


How is it kidnapping? He told the guy to leave, he didn't refuse to let him go.


----------



## Lidman

JaxBeachDriver said:


> And it's not illegal to be an immigrant! Why the **** does that matter so much to him?


I don't think it matters to him, it's just an lame excuse to for him to argue.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

KGB7 said:


> http://law.justia.com/codes/tennessee/2010/title-39/chapter-13/part-3/39-13-302
> 
> http://web.utk.edu/~scheb/overview.html
> 
> Anywhere? Are you sure??
> 
> *False Imprisonment andKidnapping. *In Tennessee, one commits false imprisonment when he or she "knowingly removes or confines another (person) unlawfully so as to interfere substantially with the other's liberty." T.C.A. § 39-13-302.
> 
> Cali Law; long read.
> 236. False imprisonment is the unlawful violation of the personal liberty of another.
> http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=236-237
> 
> If PAX has not exited the vehicle under 3min then its False Imprisonment. No law states time frame. Thus "substantially" is subjective.


Perfecto! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ReviTULize said:


> If he felt he had a gun, pepper spray would escalate the situation. I would have kept the meter running and driven him to the police station. You did the right thing by recording


Did the pax not say he had a gun in the car? Like, as in, the pax had one?


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did they pax not say he had a gun in the car? Like, as in, the pax had one?


I thought I heard that too. I thought he said that and at the same time motioned to where he was keeping a gun on his person. After playing it back a few times, I don't think the is in fact what he said. Also, if he had mentioned a gun, the officer sure didn't respond as if that is what he had heard. There was no reaction from him.


----------



## Huberis

CityGirl said:


> There is no false imprisonment because the driver was always free to exit the car. I think it's a trespass. I'm sorry the police didn't charge the guy. He clearly stated he intended to deprive the owner of the use of his property. Most especially since he claims to be a lawyer, I would pursue the matter with the DA to see if a trespass charge can be filed even though the cops didn't make an arrest. Since you're alleging a crime, Lyft should give the DA the passenger's information.
> 
> He was so proud of himself for causing the Lyft driver to lose half an hour of work, even at $10, I would rain fire on his head, and cause him hours at his much higher $250 rate, plus a Bar headache and lawyer fees to defend that.


It would be fabulous if this guy indeed was a lawyer. Clearly, he has a lot to lose if that is the case.

To suggest trespass seems reasonable to me. I had police very close to charging a pax with exactly that for the same refusal to get out of the car. I remember very well the pax talking to his girlfriend, directing her not to talk to the officers as if he was a lawyer. They had a very strange way of speaking. After a night of drinking, the "liquor lawyers" come out. This guy wasn't drinking.

I would most certainly hope the OP follows up on this. He could sit down with the officer and show them the recording. There is a strong racial component to it, the pax is clearly acting on his racial or ethnic origins as a reason for trying to punish the driver. The guy is trying to punish the driver.

My guess is that how willing the authorities will be to charge this guy will have to do with how willing the driver is to work with the police and the prosecutor. He would be completely within bounds to push his cause against the guy.

I am a taxi driver, I don't care who you driver for, nobody should have to put up with that kind of bullshit.

I thought this kind of character was virtually absent from Lyft's roster of pax? I do hope to here back from the OP as to how Lyft responded and how the police followed through. If Lyft simply must remove that guy from the platform. No question.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

CityGirl said:


> Then the law regarding dwellings will apply.


That was actually used in an argument by a homeless guys lawyer because the police did not get a warrant to search the cardboard box he was living in. I don't recall what happened


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> Submitting a false police report is a crime.


What about when the dude on the camera mentions a gun in the car?


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What about when the dude on the camera mentions a gun in the car?


Listen to it a couple more times.


----------



## Huberis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That was actually used in an argument by a homeless guys lawyer because the police did not get a warrant to search the cardboard box he was living in. I don't recall what happened


When I went to court over something similar. The officer told me that the law usually applies to brick and mortar buildings. However, because I am an independent contractor and lease the car...... the charges of trespass might in fact apply. The issue was discussed between the judge and the DA. The judge had no problem with it. This was Pa.


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What about when the dude on the camera mentions a gun in the car?


It does sound as if he says he has a gun and is revealing it to the officer. No doubt the OP could clarify.

Is there a Lyft rule on pax with guns? No way would I be cool with that that is for damn sure.


----------



## defaultuser

I'd be inclined to put the car in park and get out and walk away. Either that or drive him to a really bad neighborhood and do the same.


----------



## ReviTULize

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did they pax not say he had a gun in the car? Like, as in, the pax had one?


That's what it sounded like to me


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ReviTULize said:


> That's what it sounded like to me





Huberis said:


> It does sound as if he says he has a gun and is revealing it to the officer. No doubt the OP could clarify.
> 
> Is there a Lyft rule on pax with guns? No way would I be cool with that that is for damn sure.


This could have turned out so bad. He seems like a sociopath to me (not that I would know how to diagnose such a thing). Maybe he was trying to bait you into violence so he could shoot you. That guy was so creepy, and the way he was acting was so far beyond the scope of normal behavior, I'm really glad OP handled that as well as he did, and I'm glad he's ok. Please pursue this!


----------



## ARIV005

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 1. **** THAT STEAMING PILE OF ****ING DONKEY SHIT that is that pompous prick! I would have punched him right in that ****ing smug mug of his. **** that shit. The second his hand met my body: pepper spray.
> 
> 2. I hope he is a mother****ing lawyer. Maybe he could be disbarred.
> 
> 3. Submit this shit to Lyft and demand payment for the time. He said that was his point. He used your time, and you deserve to be compensated for it.
> 
> Oh. My. God. My blood is boiling.


I sense some hostility


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ARIV005 said:


> I sense some hostility


Nooooo, I love people like that! Don't we all?

Did you watch those videos? There's no need to treat a human being that way.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I think criminal charges should be brought against this dude. Was he saying he had a gun or was he trying to falsely say the driver had a gun? Earlier in the video, he said, "You're lucky I'm not armed. I could take all your shit." That sounds like a threat. Or he lied somewhere.

The more I think about it, the more that dude makes my skin crawl.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Huberis said:


> I thought I heard that too. I thought he said that and at the same time motioned to where he was keeping a gun on his person. After playing it back a few times, I don't think the is in fact what he said. Also, if he had mentioned a gun, the officer sure didn't respond as if that is what he had heard. There was no reaction from him.


Officer may not have responded bc the dude had his hands full and the gun could have been concealed correctly.


----------



## ARIV005

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Nooooo, I love people like that! Don't we all?
> 
> Did you watch those videos? There's no need to treat a human being that way.


I did. I commend the guy for his patience. I for one, would have gone ape shit in this situation.


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> This was outlawed in California a few years ago. It was a HUGE problem for police, car owners and legitimate tow companies.
> 
> http://www.multivu.com/players/English/70506514-nicb-lapd-bandit-tow-truck-scams/
> 
> Bandit trucks have recently figured out a loophole, but police are working on cracking down on offenders.


Its funny how things are different.

The Police tried to outlaw spotter's fees here. Went to the trouble of putting out contracts for certain areas, then when a wreck was called in, a rostered truck was called. It lasted 2 months!

Tow truck Drivers would get the call, and because there was no competition woukd slowly finish their coffee or game of cards then head out, keeping to all the traffic laws because the cops were always at the scene first.

Response and clean up times went through the roof! Sydney ground to a halt because of simple accidents in peak times. It was the most effective protest I'd ever seen!


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This could have turned out so bad. He seems like a sociopath to me (not that I would know how to diagnose such a thing). Maybe he was trying to bait you into violence so he could shoot you. That guy was so creepy, and the way he was acting was so far beyond the scope of normal behavior, I'm really glad OP handled that as well as he did, and I'm glad he's ok. Please pursue this!


I was hoping someone would suggest sociopath. I didn't use the word because I figured that required diagnosis. OP should be pleased with how he handled the situation. Other than calling the police earlier, he handled it pretty damned well.


----------



## D Town

limepro said:


> He entered without your permission and is refusing to leave tell me what is false.





limepro said:


> It could be within the realm of false imprisonment but most likely what I would have done is 1) thrown him out myself by force or 2) If you really wanna mess with him and worried about legal matters, get out of the car, call the cops and tell them someone broke into your car, you caught them and they are now refusing to leave your car.


From what I see here he DIDN'T break into the car. He ordered a ride, the request was accepted, and he got in and acted a fool. That's not a break in. If you invite someone into your house for whatever reason and they act like a jackass and you ask them to leave and they refuse that also is not a break in. In both instances that is trespass. A break in would be if they are still outside of your house - or car in this case - and you tell them NOT to come in and they do any way. The key is WHEN you revoke permission. Once their already inside its just trespass. Lying and telling them he NEVER had permission is filing a false report which in Texas is a class A misdemeanor. Criminal trespass, by the way, is only a class B misdemeanor - in Texas.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The OP did the greatest thing in the world, recorded it and put it on YouTube - and got on with his life. Who in their right mind would squander their life by getting into the legal system ? Good job OP. That video will follow the jerk for the rest of his life, and unto the third generation.


----------



## ReviTULize

I just ordered this camera because of this thread. Every time I watch the video, it just pisses me off how much of a ****** this guy is. He must be the sole heir to the Massengill fortune.

Blacksys cf-100


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sydney Uber said:


> Its funny how things are different.
> 
> The Police tried to outlaw spotter's fees here. Went to the trouble of putting out contracts for certain areas, then when a wreck was called in, a rostered truck was called. It lasted 2 months!
> 
> Tow truck Drivers would get the call, and because there was no competition woukd slowly finish their coffee or game of cards then head out, keeping to all the traffic laws because the cops were always at the scene first.
> 
> Response and clean up times went through the roof! Sydney ground to a halt because of simple accidents in peak times. It was the most effective protest I'd ever seen!


I'm not saying where but not my present job I once organized a slow down to teach a very lazy assistant manager a lesson. He would not raise a finger to help clean up and would stand outside chain smoking and complain we were too slow while we were working our butts off. He also wouldn't let us get anything done ahead in order to get out faster after close and would send other employees home ensuring the closers would end up there later than necessary (other managers were ok. Just this one was an ass ).

Anyway we made sure the dishes were SPOTLESS. If they had to go through the dishwasher 3 times they did. We moved all the equipment and swept every tiny crumb up and then mopped twice because we just didn't think it was looking good enough. And we did all this REALLY slowly.

Every time he came to ask what was taking so long we gave a suggestion for something he could do to help and told him we wish they had kept a couple more people to help clean up.

with the other managers we would get out at 2 a.m. with him it was always after three that night it was 5:45 a.m. we sucked it up and he didn't pull that s*** again.

but man is it difficult to organize that s*** in this country at least in Texas


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Its funny how things are different.
> 
> The Police tried to outlaw spotter's fees here. Went to the trouble of putting out contracts for certain areas, then when a wreck was called in, a rostered truck was called. It lasted 2 months!
> 
> Tow truck Drivers would get the call, and because there was no competition woukd slowly finish their coffee or game of cards then head out, keeping to all the traffic laws because the cops were always at the scene first.
> 
> Response and clean up times went through the roof! Sydney ground to a halt because of simple accidents in peak times. It was the most effective protest I'd ever seen!


Most cities in California contract with a couple tow companies. Some like in Los Angeles have held the contracts for decades. There's one company I know of has had their contract over 30 years.

These exclusive tow companies make tons of money. They don't want to lose their contracts. They operate 24/7/365. If response times are too slow, they can lose their contract.


----------



## Huberis

"It all started when I had a little trouble with a guy on the highway crew and that lying son of gun, he told'em I done some things I that didn't do. They came running for me down 101 lights flashing on my tail and now I'm sitting here in the Tillamook county jail."


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Its funny how things are different.
> 
> The Police tried to outlaw spotter's fees here. Went to the trouble of putting out contracts for certain areas, then when a wreck was called in, a rostered truck was called. It lasted 2 months!
> 
> Tow truck Drivers would get the call, and because there was no competition woukd slowly finish their coffee or game of cards then head out, keeping to all the traffic laws because the cops were always at the scene first.
> 
> Response and clean up times went through the roof! Sydney ground to a halt because of simple accidents in peak times. It was the most effective protest I'd ever seen!


In LA County we also have the Freeway Service Patrol. They work the freeways during rush hours and a limited amount of other time periods. They remove accidents and broken down cars for free.

http://lasafe.net/freeway-service-patrol/


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> In LA County we also have the Freeway Service Patrol. They work the freeways during rush hours and a limited amount of other time periods. They remove accidents and broken down cars for free.
> 
> http://lasafe.net/freeway-service-patrol/


Nothing is for free in Sydney!


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Nothing is for free in Sydney!


Well, soon our "freeways" won't be free either. They've turned some lanes into toll lanes. :-(

I can also vouch for the FSP. My trucks fuel pump went out and the tow truck came by in like 5 minutes. They only pulled me to a side street off freeway but at least I wasn't in danger of getting rearended a 65 MPH.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


POST # 1 /sandiegoca : Bostonian Bison
Applauds Your Presence
of Mind and Appropriate Measures ta-
ken to remove Top Candidate for Worst 
#[F]Uber PAX (not arrested) of 2015!
Thank God that You're unharmed physi-
cally and S.L.Eazy, Esq. didn't interefere
with Your Videoing of the Incident!

As did Kalee, I've experienced the
Silent Movie version. If, as one Poster
commented, he touched You, then a
Battery Charge can be filed. Not being
able to hear this jackball's "gun" refer-
ence, it's possible that Assault could be
added. Too bad that the Airport P.D.
didn't force him to Provide ID in case
You wanted to Press Charges.

Hopefully Lyft will assist in this matter.
Mentioning Boston Attorney Shannon
Liss-Reardon SHOULD make them sit
up and take notice.

Mentoring Bison, saying a Prayer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ReviTULize said:


> I just ordered this camera because of this thread. Every time I watch the video, it just pisses me off how much of a ****** this guy is. He must be the sole heir to the Massengill fortune.
> 
> Blacksys CF-100 Dual channel HD dashboard camera 1080P (Front) 720P (Rear) HD with GPS & 16GB https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KFYG0K0/?tag=ubne0c-20


POST # 138 /ReviTULize : Bison says
"Thank You" for the
Example of What Constitutes Needed
Equipment for TNC Drivers. I mention
the F&R Facing DCs in my "Intensive
Introduction for NUberers" to "Counter
Dishonest PAX". NOW I'll add
"...or Worse."

Bison hopes the 'Nados stay Away
this Year!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ARIV005 said:


> I sense some hostility


POST # 133 /ARIV005 : Bostonian Bison
Detects a Wry Sense of
Humor! I know that we have Yet to 
Interact, so I thought that a Positive
Tone might be Appropriate.

Congratulations on Reaching the Plateau
of Well-Known. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Swam4Texas

Yeah, this is my third week and about 125 rides in I decided the kid who called me a ******** because I wouldn't let him roll down the window and yell at a group of girls on Sixth Street needed to get out. Ironically, when he wouldn't I needed to call on the same group of police officers I had tried to prevent him from unnecessarily drawing the attention of. 

Life's too short, and there are too many fun-loving passengers out there to put up with the bullshit.


----------



## limepro

D Town said:


> From what I see here he DIDN'T break into the car. He ordered a ride, the request was accepted, and he got in and acted a fool. That's not a break in. If you invite someone into your house for whatever reason and they act like a jackass and you ask them to leave and they refuse that also is not a break in. In both instances that is trespass. A break in would be if they are still outside of your house - or car in this case - and you tell them NOT to come in and they do any way. The key is WHEN you revoke permission. Once their already inside its just trespass. Lying and telling them he NEVER had permission is filing a false report which in Texas is a class A misdemeanor. Criminal trespass, by the way, is only a class B misdemeanor - in Texas.





> When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened.


Sounds to me like he didn't want this guy in his car before the guy got in because he was aggressive. Just because the trip was cancelled after the guy was in the car means squat, the driver should have had his doors locked but it doesn't matter he didn't want him there and the guy physically gained entrance.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


He pull that shit in CA.....Try that shit in Texas.....Got some thing for him


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Killeen Ubur said:


> He pull that shit in CA.....Try that shit in Texas.....Got some thing for him


So Texans have turned atheist and abandoned grace and mercy as a guiding principal in the their lives and actions? News to me.


----------



## Huberis

Killeen Ubur said:


> He pull that shit in CA.....Try that shit in Texas.....Got some thing for him


What, you both wind up dead?? Near the end of the second video, at the arrival of the officer, the pax seems to suggest that he himself has a gun. I assume that is what you are referring to, you would be packing a gun.. Watch the last section - start just before the cop gets arrives at the window.

The last thing this exchange needed was a gun, or in this case another one.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I can't stop thinking about this post. It's really troubling me. sandiegoca do you have any updates?


----------



## DrWu

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


San Diego - you're only option is to call the police. Here in Texas? My gun comes out as soon as the guy touches me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

DrWu said:


> San Diego - you're only option is to call the police.  Here in Texas? My gun comes out as soon as the guy touches me.


Details please - dashcam shots of pax yelling "he's got a gun", please - pee and shit now on your passenger seat not covered by Uber,, photo please - pax pulling their gun first, photos please - pax grabbing your hand and pointing your own gun at your groin, photos please ...

Again, how many times have you actually pulled out your gun when a passenger touched you ? Thanks.


----------



## DrWu

Sacto Burbs said:


> Details please - dashcam shots of pax yelling "he's got a gun", please - pee and shit now on your passenger seat not covered by Uber,, photo please - pax pulling their gun first, photos please - pax grabbing your hand and pointing your own gun at your groin, photos please ...
> 
> Again, how many times have you actually pulled our your gun when a passenger touched you ? Thanks.


#1. The pax was hostile.
#2. The pax spoke about potentially having a gun and stealing the car - before he touched the driver. At that point I would have gotten out of the car and dialed 911. 
#3 - After #1 and #2, the pax touched the driver - after being threatened by someone, if they make a move to touch me, I have no choice but to assume their intention is to harm me. - my gun would come out.

My gun would come out in this particular instance. I'm not a fan of being touched but I also don't have an itchy trigger finger. I have never had to pull my gun out and never would unless my life was in danger. I've only been driving for 2 days too, so I haven't had time to get into a situation like this. In Texas, your vehicle is an extension of your home. If you tell someone to leave, they had better damn well leave.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DrWu said:


> San Diego - you're only option is to call the police. Here in Texas? My gun comes out as soon as the guy touches me.


2 guns = whoever lives gets to tell the story. Might not be you.


----------



## Huberis

DrWu said:


> #1. The pax was hostile.
> #2. The pax spoke about potentially having a gun and stealing the car - before he touched the driver. At that point I would have gotten out of the car and dialed 911.
> #3 - After #1 and #2, the pax touched the driver - after being threatened by someone, if they make a move to touch me, I have no choice but to assume their intention is to harm me. - my gun would come out.
> 
> My gun would come out in this particular instance. I'm not a fan of being touched but I also don't have an itchy trigger finger. I have never had to pull my gun out and never would unless my life was in danger. I've only been driving for 2 days too, so I haven't had time to get into a situation like this. In Texas, your vehicle is an extension of your home. If you tell someone to leave, they had better damn well leave.


If you have the common sense to get out of the car and call 911, that seems to suggest zero need to brandish a gun.

A second gun in this scenario could only have escalated the situation. Two guys at less than arms distance. Hell, we don't even know whether or not the driver had a gun. Seems to me, guns work best for people when they are the only person in the car with a gun.

The driver handled the situation quite well though he should have called the police much much quicker. He was ever so slightly engaged in this guys pissing match. He responded to his insults well, but he didn't have too.......... An extra gun in the car not so much - just call the police way sooner, stay on the line with 911. If the guy gets out of the car before the police arrive, so be it. At that point, you would probably be given the option of driving off or giving a report when the police do get there.

Did someone previously suggest telling 911 dispatch it was some sort of a forced entry in order to get a faster response or a response at all? Seems like bad advice and not needed either.


----------



## Actionjax

You can also start balling your eyes out while saying "Please make the voices stop" while hitting your head. I will guarantee they will leave your car faster than a gun or threats.

May not be the most dignified way to get them out, but I can tell you it will make a better YouTube Video.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Actionjax said:


> You can also start balling your eyes out while saying "Please make the voices stop" while hitting your head. I will guarantee they will leave your car faster than a gun or threats.
> 
> May not be the most dignified way to get them out, but I can tell you it will make a better YouTube Video.


Oh Canadaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BTCabbie

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


I've been cabbing in Boston for almost 10 years, I might seen/met more assholes like this more than everyone in here. You did the right thing keeping your cool, but, next time sit your ass still in your car without going ANYWHERE. Shut off your engine out the car key into your pocket. Step out and dial 911 in front of him. If he is a lawyer, I bet my salary he wouldn't touch you since we (driving for living) are well protected by law like strippers. If he started first hand doing anything stupid to you on vid, then you just earned all the rights to do anything to him in order to protect yourself. We take shit, but not that much.

Good luck!!


----------



## D Town

limepro said:


> Sounds to me like he didn't want this guy in his car before the guy got in because he was aggressive. Just because the trip was cancelled after the guy was in the car means squat, the driver should have had his doors locked but it doesn't matter he didn't want him there and the guy physically gained entrance.


Physically gained entry? How else are you supposed to open a door, telekinesis? Unless and until the OP - who was the only one there - says for certain that he did in fact tell the guy BEFORE he got in, "No, don't get in my car" then we're both just guessing. Perhaps he'll clear that up. In either case I hope he insists upon pressing charges.


----------



## sandiegoca

D Town said:


> Physically gained entry? How else are you supposed to open a door, telekinesis? Unless and until the OP - who was the only one there - says for certain that he did in fact tell the guy BEFORE he got in, "No, don't get in my car" then we're both just guessing. Perhaps he'll clear that up. In either case I hope he insists upon pressing charges.


The passenger was aggressive and rude over the phone when he was walking up to my car. I assumed he would behave once he got in my car which I allowed him to do so. As soon as he entered my car and I started to put my car into drive gear he started talking in a rude condescending voice to me. I put the car back into park mode and canceled the ride in front of him as he sat in my front seat and told him this ride is not happening.


----------



## sandiegoca

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I can't stop thinking about this post. It's really troubling me. sandiegoca do you have any updates?


Spoke with Lyft HR they seemed very nice and respectful. You get a live representative when you call the Lyft emergency number which they request you to call, once you file a complaint to them via email on their website. They told me they will look into the matter and so far they have unpaired our two accounts so that we will not be paired if he requests a ride and I am the nearest driver to him.


----------



## D Town

sandiegoca said:


> The passenger was aggressive and rude over the phone when he was walking up to my car. I assumed he would behave once he got in my car which I allowed him to do so. As soon as he entered my car and I started to put my car into drive gear he started talking in a rude condescending voice to me. I put the car back into park mode and canceled the ride in front of him as he sat in my front seat and told him this ride is not happening.


Trespass.

And I don't know if you give classes or seminars on keeping cool but if you do and swing through Dallas shoot me an email because I want to attend. I'm not an angry guy but I PROBABLY would have gone to jail that night. You handled it better than I would have and no one got hurt. THAT is the number one thing and I commend you.


----------



## sandiegoca

Huberis said:


> If you have the common sense to get out of the car and call 911, that seems to suggest zero need to brandish a gun.
> 
> A second gun in this scenario could only have escalated the situation. Two guys at less than arms distance. Hell, we don't even know whether or not the driver had a gun. Seems to me, guns work best for people when they are the only person in the car with a gun.
> 
> The driver handled the situation quite well though he should have called the police much much quicker. He was ever so slightly engaged in this guys pissing match. He responded to his insults well, but he didn't have too.......... An extra gun in the car not so much - just call the police way sooner, stay on the line with 911. If the guy gets out of the car before the police arrive, so be it. At that point, you would probably be given the option of driving off or giving a report when the police do get there.
> 
> Did someone previously suggest telling 911 dispatch it was some sort of a forced entry in order to get a faster response or a response at all? Seems like bad advice and not needed either.


I am the driver and I did not have a gun on me. I do not own a gun.


----------



## sandiegoca

D Town said:


> Trespass.
> 
> And I don't know if you give classes or seminars on keeping cool but if you do and swing through Dallas shoot me an email because I want to attend. I'm not an angry guy but I PROBABLY would have gone to jail that night. You handled it better than I would have and no one got hurt. THAT is the number one thing and I commend you.


For me it came down to not risking my freedom for someone who has nothing to lose. Thanks.


----------



## D Town

sandiegoca said:


> For me it came down to not risking my freedom for someone who has nothing to lose. Thanks.


He has plenty to lose I'm certain he's just used to no consequences for his dickery. Not sure about the state laws in CA but here in Texas you could have legally dragged him out by his head.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

sandiegoca you are awesome. Anyone ID the guy on your YouTube comments yet?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

DrWu said:


> I have never had to pull my gun out and never would unless my life was in danger.


So you have no clue what it would be like. I thought not.

How much experience do you have using a firearm in the area the size of a small closet? The word ricochet comes to mind.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> So you have no clue what it would be like. I thought not.
> 
> How much experience do you have using a firearm in the area the size of a small closet? The word ricochet comes to mind.


...Umm...what bullet is ricocheting off of any surface inside of a car?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The one that get fired accidentally when the pax tries to grab the gun, unless the safety is on. And you only take out a gun if you intent to use it so the safety would be ... off

My favourite stories are when guys put the gun in their belt not realising the safety is off and shoot off their wangdoodle.

Made you cringe, didn't I? I know, I know, decent people don't joke about such things.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> The one that get fired accidentally when the pax tries to grab the gun, unless the safety is on. And you only take out a gun if you intent to use it so the safety would be ... off
> 
> My favourite stories are when guys put the gun in their belt not realising the safety is off and shoot off their wangdoodle.
> 
> Made you cringe, didn't I?


I think you misunderstood me. A ricochet happens when a bullet bounces off a surface it can't pass through. WHAT inside of a car is hard enough to cause that?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Good point. So the pax just has to grab the gun and get you discharge it and it can shatter the windshield, or shoot off your wang doodle, or go straight through the flimsy door panel into a pedestrian, or harmlessly into the leather seats. 

Getting out if the car is sounding better. And better


----------



## Lag Monkey

Don't care what anyone says this driver is cool AF


----------



## Lidman

Fight em with an umbrella. That should work.


----------



## ARIV005

I


D Town said:


> He has plenty to lose I'm certain he's just used to no consequences for his dickery. Not sure about the state laws in CA but here in Texas you could have legally dragged him out by his head.


I agree. Someone refusing to leave your car is similar to violating the space in your house. It is your space and the law is on your side if you want to defend it. Especially once the person puts his hands on you.


----------



## bigboy

sandiegoca said:


> For me it came down to not risking my freedom for someone who has nothing to lose. Thanks.


Sandiegoca, did you get paid by lyft at all?


----------



## bigboy

The Driver did the right thing by calling the police. If he would have used force, he would be in a lot of trouble. CA is a liberal state and the judges would blame the victim( in this case the driver). Unlike Texas where you're allowed to defend yourself. I commend you for keeping your cool.


----------



## Lidman

Sacto Burbs said:


> The one that get fired accidentally when the pax tries to grab the gun, unless the safety is on. And you only take out a gun if you intent to use it so the safety would be ... off
> 
> My favourite stories are when guys put the gun in their belt not realising the safety is off and shoot off their wangdoodle.
> 
> Made you cringe, didn't I? I know, I know, decent people don't joke about such things.


That umbrella has made me "cringe" a few times.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I'm just not a decent person...

A few days ago in Macon, Georgia, at a Sunoco filling station, an unidentified man was holstering his firearm when his gun accidentally discharged. The bullet slammed clean through his penis and exited from his butt. Instead of calling an ambulance or at least driving himself to the hospital, the man drove to a buddy's house and asked the friend to drive him to the hospital.

This is just one of at least six incidents in which an allegedly responsible gun owner has shot himself in the penis over the last four years. No, it's not a lot, but it's enough. For the record, here are five other Darwin award winners since 2010 who either shot themselves in the penis, testicles or all three

Dear Uber driver, you don't mind blood on the seats do you?

Someone report me for going off topic. please.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> Good point. So the pax just has to grab the gun and get you discharge it and it can shatter the windshield, or shoot off your wang doodle, or go straight through the flimsy door panel into a pedestrian, or harmlessly into the leather seats.
> 
> Getting out if the car is sounding better. And better


YOU sir need training. Don't get your information from movies and TV.

One, if you know anything about guns and when to use them you know pulling one when A) You're car is in motion B) Their sitting directly behind or right next to you are no, no's.

You never want to be in arms reach when you pull a gun. Pulling it on someone who is already inside your car is a rare, no other option, extreme occurrence. HENCE why I carry less than lethal options.

On a side note I'd get out of the car too if someone was threatening my life inside of it. That way when they followed me out I could create distance and use the gun with some sort of accuracy and without messing up the inside of my car.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm just not a decent person...
> 
> A few days ago in Macon, Georgia, at a Sunoco filling station, an unidentified man was holstering his firearm when his gun accidentally discharged. The bullet slammed clean through his penis and exited from his butt. Instead of calling an ambulance or at least driving himself to the hospital, the man drove to a buddy's house and asked the friend to drive him to the hospital.
> 
> This is just one of at least six incidents in which an allegedly responsible gun owner has shot himself in the penis over the last four years. No, it's not a lot, but it's enough. For the record, here are five other Darwin award winners since 2010 who either shot themselves in the penis, testicles or all three
> 
> Dear Uber driver, you don't mind blood on the seats do you?
> 
> Someone report me for going off topic. please.


...do...do you have some sort of fetish for penis shooting...? People have accidents all the time with all sorts of things. Youtube is FULL of them - type failarmy. If we were to ban things that people do stupid stuff with we would be down to running around naked trying to figure out how to ban sticks, rocks, and high places.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

buster11xx said:


> You kept you cool. Hopefully your YouTube post makes this guy famous for being an [email protected]@ [email protected]@@.


Let's make him famous! Tweet, post on fb, share it everywhere.


----------



## sandiegoca

Update : Lyft official response is we will not pair you two together again. They talked to the passenger to remind him of Lyft's policy. So there you have it he is still on the rideshare platform. As a driver you are on your own.

Lyft has instructed me to stay put and exit vehicle and wait for police if this happens again. In hindsight I should have done that. But instead of Lyft saying they will Deactivate this guy they reassured me that we will not be paired for rides in the future.

There was no mention in what to do in this type of scenario in any of the training videos or power point for both rideshare platform when we start. Yet they will instruct you after such incident happens and request you to respond that you understand to their email.

This was learning lesson for me. Exit vehicle and call police. In all honesty I felt that I had the right to relocate for my safety since I felt threatened by this guy and did not feel safe at the pick up location at 4 am with no one in sight. But now I know. And all drivers should be aware to exit and call police.

They offered No compensation for time lost. This passenger has both uber and lyft app active, I noticed him pull up his uber app as well while he was in my car. This guy can be your next passenger. Beware and becareful.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

sandiegoca said:


> Update : Lyft official response is we will not pair you two together again. They talked to the passenger to remind him of Lyft ' s policy. So there you have it he is still on the rideshare platform. As a driver you are on your own


UN-****ING-BELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

sandiegoca said:


> This was learning lesson for me. Exit vehicle and call police. In all honesty I felt that I had the right to relocate for my safety since I felt threatened by this guy and did not feel safe at the pick up location at 4 am with no one in sight


I would respond to them with this AND ask that your time be compensated. Did they see the video?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

sandiegoca said:


> This passenger has both uber and lyft app active, I noticed him pull up his uber app as well while he was in my car.


You need to pursue this through any recourse you have and once his identity is known, report him to uber, too.

No, no, no. Why is this guy out walking the streets? He really seems dangerous.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Share, share, share! chi1cabby RideshareGuru Randy Shear


----------



## Sacto Burbs

"Pulling it on someone who is already inside your car is a rare, no other option,"

I know that, and you know that, but plenty if yahoos on this site imply that the having and pulling of a gun on a pax will magically protect the driver.


----------



## chi1cabby

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Share, share, share! chi1cabby RideshareGuru Randy Shear


I did earlier today.


----------



## D Town

sandiegoca said:


> Update : Lyft official response is we will not pair you two together again. They talked to the passenger to remind him of Lyft's policy. So there you have it he is still on the rideshare platform. As a driver you are on your own.
> 
> Lyft has instructed me to stay put and exit vehicle and wait for police if this happens again. In hindsight I should have done that. But instead of Lyft saying they will Deactivate this guy they reassured me that we will not be paired for rides in the future.
> 
> There was no mention in what to do in this type of scenario in any of the training videos or power point for both rideshare platform when we start. Yet they will instruct you after such incident happens and request you to respond that you understand to their email.
> 
> This was learning lesson for me. Exit vehicle and call police. In all honesty I felt that I had the right to relocate for my safety since I felt threatened by this guy and did not feel safe at the pick up location at 4 am with no one in sight. But now I know. And all drivers should be aware to exit and call police.
> 
> They offered No compensation for time lost. This passenger has both uber and lyft app active, I noticed him pull up his uber app as well while he was in my car. This guy can be your next passenger. Beware and becareful.


Not a chance. I don't want this a-hole rifling through my glove box or messing with my dash camera. I'm staying in my car.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> "Pulling it on someone who is already inside your car is a rare, no other option,"
> 
> I know that, and you know that, but plenty if yahoos on this site imply that the having and pulling of a gun on a pax will magically protect the driver.


That is mostly them talking out of their ass...the others are legitimately stupid.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> That is mostly them talking out of their ass...the others are legitimately stupid.


Certifiably.


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You need to pursue this through any recourse you have and once his identity is known, report him to uber, too.
> 
> No, no, no. Why is this guy out walking the streets? He really seems dangerous.


@Sandiegoco Did the officer who arrived on the scene give you his card with his phone number? You could consider going to the police station, explain the circumstances, show them the video and let them know to what degree you would be willing to work with them should they feel there is reason to bring charges against the guy.

I read your post concerning Lyft's response. I am a taxi driver not particularly fond of what I perceive to be the reality of rideshare. I will tell you this, if that happened to one of my fellow taxi drivers, the taxi company would not only give me the green light to ask the police to consider pressing charges, but they would encourage me to do just that. The guy would never ride with us again.

I'm shocked at Lyft's response. I would have expected that from Uber without question. Hell, I thought Lyft customers were supposed to be much easier going.

Are you going to continue to drive for Lyft? **** Lyft and **** asking them for compensation.

Go to the police and don't be surprised if the police don't contact your local office for the pax's contact info, let them reward Lyft's **** it attitude with one of their employees getting a subpoena or some kind of wake up call.

After hearing this story, as a longtime driver- Lyft's management is every bit as ****ed up as Uber's is at heart, Lyft simply isn't in a position to apply as much leverage.

I sure as **** wouldn't show much concern for the driver rating system if I continued to work for them.........

Good luck, don't put too much energy on the way Lyft handled the situation, it should be a police matter anyway.


----------



## Fauxknight

What's all this talk about Texas? In Ohio our cars are castle/stand your ground areas as well. As mentioned don't draw within arms reach unless desperate.

We are also one party consent for recording.

If the situation was calm like this then I would have just called 911. If I felt legitimately threatened then I would have to sum up the rest of the situation to determine an appropriate response, with the lawyer paste option being on the table.


----------



## DrWu

Sacto Burbs said:


> So you have no clue what it would be like. I thought not.
> 
> How much experience do you have using a firearm in the area the size of a small closet? The word ricochet comes to mind.


First - I don't know what kind of vehicle you're driving but it must have an all steel interior. I'd have to work pretty damn hard to make a bullet ricochet inside my plastic and leather contraption. Being as you're in California, I'm going to go ahead and guess you have little to no experience at all with firearms beyond what you've seen on TV and in the movies which we all know are sooooooo real to life.

Second - If I felt the passenger next to me was a danger to my life, I would exit from the car, and then draw my gun, he wouldn't have an opportunity to grab for it. If it came down to having to actually fire, hollow points will enter, catastrophically expand inside of but not exit the body.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DrWu said:


> hollow points will enter, catastrophically expand inside of but not exit the body.


Violence porn.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Having watched these videos, listened to the audio, and read the driver's commentary, how many of you would have shot this guy when he put his hands on you? What if you felt threatened, stepped out, drew your gun, and this ******** moved too quickly, and you shot him? Now, 1. You've got one hell of a physical mess to clean up, 2. You've got one hell of a legal mess to clean up, and 3. You've got one hell of a mental/emotional mess to clean up.

Personally, I do not want to be responsible for taking someone's life unless it's absolutely the only option, and even then, I think it would burden me. Some of you sound far too casual about ending someone's life just because you "feel threatened." I'm not saying you have no right to defend yourself, and I'm definitely not suggesting your precious guns be removed from your possession, but look at how this situation ended. The guy was removed from the car. No messes to clean up, just wasted time.

Had a gun been added to the equation, how would this have ended?


----------



## DrWu

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Having watched these videos, listened to the audio, and read the driver's commentary, how many of you would have shot this guy when he put his hands on you? What if you felt threatened, stepped out, drew your gun, and this ******** moved too quickly, and you shot him? Now, 1. You've got one hell of a physical mess to clean up, 2. You've got one hell of a legal mess to clean up, and 3. You've got one hell of a mental/emotional mess to clean up.
> 
> Personally, I do not want to be responsible for taking someone's life unless it's absolutely the only option, and even then, I think it would burden me. Some of you sound far too casual about ending someone's life just because you "feel threatened." I'm not saying you have no right to defend yourself, and I'm definitely not suggesting your precious guns be removed from your possession, but look at how this situation ended. The guy was removed from the car. No messes to clean up, just wasted time.
> 
> Had a gun been added to the equation, how would this have ended?


I totally get where you're coming from and its easy for me to be an "arm chair quarterback", so from my 10,000 view, I can say what I think I'd do, but without having actually been in the situation, really, anything could have happened. We didn't see what happened before the video started rolling. I may have reacted exactly the way OP did, or I may have reacted worse, I may have wet my pants and run away crying. I think OP handled this well, I think, more to my point is, this probably wouldn't have happened in Texas. In this state you don't need any kind of a license to carry a firearm in your own vehicle, and you don't need any kind of a permit to buy a gun, so everyone just assumes you have a firearm and it makes for much more "politeness" in situations like this.

Finally, I feel I'm trained well enough in carrying a firearm that I wouldn't have drawn unless I really felt my life was in danger, I'm also trained well enough that my gun would not have accidentally gone off.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DrWu said:


> unless I really felt my life was in danger


Personally, the only time I would feel my life is in immediate danger is if someone already had a weapon drawn or had already committed an act of violence towards me. By that time, reaching for a weapon would seem unrealistic.


----------



## Fauxknight

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Having watched these videos, listened to the audio, and read the driver's commentary, how many of you would have shot this guy when he put his hands on you? What if you felt threatened, stepped out, drew your gun, and this ******** moved too quickly, and you shot him? Now, 1. You've got one hell of a physical mess to clean up, 2. You've got one hell of a legal mess to clean up, and 3. You've got one hell of a mental/emotional mess to clean up.


If I was the driver I don't think I would have even considered drawing my weapon on this guy, he seemed like a harmless tool. The comment he made about "what if he had a gun" might have set me on edge, and at least caused me to plan out a few potential scenarios that included doing just that though.

I certainly wouldn't have been as nice or as patient as the OP, dude would have been out of my car within a minute or two, definitely not 30. Props to the OP with staying calm that long until he was able to get the issue resolved.

My best guess is the rider thought the driver wasted his "valuable" time by refusing to drive him, and he was tryng to get back at him by wasting his time. Too bad for him everything is in favor of the driver here


----------



## Huberis

Fauxknight said:


> If I was the driver I don't think I would have even considered drawing my weapon on this guy, he seemed like a harmless tool. The comment he made about "what if he had a gun" might have set me on edge, and at least caused me to plan out a few potential scenarios that included doing just that though.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't have been as nice or as patient as the OP, dude would have been out of my car within a minute or two, definitely not 30. Props to the OP with staying calm that long until he was able to get the issue resolved.
> 
> My best guess is the rider thought the driver wasted his "valuable" time by refusing to drive him, and he was tryng to get back at him by wasting his time. Too bad for him everything is in favor of the driver here


I feel the OP handled the situation extremely well - he handled the insult with grace. However, he had zero reason to put up with that guy for more than a couple of minutes. If they guy refuses to get out of the car, that's all you need to call the police. It is that simple. He shoudl have been on the phone with the police after no more than five minutes. If he failed to leave after the third request, I am on my phone calling non emergency at that point.

That would be my only critique for the OP and the people engaged in the torturous gun debate. The exchange was allowed to go on 25 minutes longer than needed. That created the environment for this gun debate. The OP didn't need to wait for the verbal abuse to call the police. The pax could have been singing praises about what a fine human being the driver was........ He still didn't want to leave the car.

In my mind, that is the lesson: Forget the gun debate for now.

- If you are stuck in your car with a person refusing to leave, almost any discussion with that person is bound to be toxic and could lead to trouble or escalation of the situation.

-The goal is to get the person out of the car as quickly as possible
-Pissing matches aren't worth the trouble and dick heads don't learn from them.

You ask them to leave, they refuse, you call the police. Stay online with the dispatcher if for no other reason than to avoid engaging the offending pax, feeding his narcissism and escalating the trouble.

I think that is my best advice on the matter.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Huberis said:


> I feel the OP handled the situation extremely well - he handled the insult with grace. However, he had zero reason to put up with that guy for more than a couple of minutes. If they guy refuses to get out of the car, that's all you need to call the police. It is that simple. He shoudl have been on the phone with the police after no more than five minutes. If he failed to leave after the third request, I am on my phone calling non emergency at that point.
> 
> That would be my only critique for the OP and the people engaged in the torturous gun debate. The exchange was allowed to go on 25 minutes longer than needed. That created the environment for this gun debate. The OP didn't need to wait for the verbal abuse to call the police. The pax could have been singing praises about what a fine human being the driver was........ He still didn't want to leave the car.
> 
> In my mind, that is the lesson: Forget the gun debate for now.
> 
> - If you are stuck in your car with a person refusing to leave, almost any discussion with that person is bound to be toxic and could lead to trouble or escalation of the situation.
> 
> -The goal is to get the person out of the car as quickly as possible
> -Pissing matches aren't worth the trouble and dick heads don't learn from them.
> 
> You ask them to leave, they refuse, you call the police. Stay online with the dispatcher if for no other reason than to avoid engaging the offending pax, feeding his narcissism and escalating the trouble.
> 
> I think that is my best advice on the matter.


Completely agree


----------



## Sacto Burbs

DrWu said:


> I totally get where you're coming from and its easy for me to be an "arm chair quarterback", so from my 10,000 view, I can say what I think I'd do, but without having actually been in the situation, really, anything could have happened. We didn't see what happened before the video started rolling. I may have reacted exactly the way OP did, or I may have reacted worse, I may have wet my pants and run away crying. I think OP handled this well, I think, more to my point is, this probably wouldn't have happened in Texas. In this state you don't need any kind of a license to carry a firearm in your own vehicle, and you don't need any kind of a permit to buy a gun, so everyone just assumes you have a firearm and it makes for much more "politeness" in situations like this.
> 
> Finally, I feel I'm trained well enough in carrying a firearm that I wouldn't have drawn unless I really felt my life was in danger, I'm also trained well enough that my gun would not have accidentally gone off.


Famous last words.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Huberis said:


> What, you both wind up dead?? Near the end of the second video, at the arrival of the officer, the pax seems to suggest that he himself has a gun. I assume that is what you are referring to, you would be packing a gun.. Watch the last section - start just before the cop gets arrives at the window.
> 
> The last thing this exchange needed was a gun, or in this case another one.


Just like Waco 9 Biker's 0 Police.......Texas Bad guys 0 Police 11


----------



## UberSneak

Dude, mad props to you for keeping your cool and resolving this in the most professional matter possible. 30 seconds into both videos, I wanted to reach into the screen and knock his teeth in. That's obviously what he was trying to do; provoke you into doing something he could sue you for. If anyone here asks if they should get a camera for their car, just link them to this thread.


----------



## Rubyson&sme

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


Is it just me or does anybody else think this guy sounds like Robert Downey Jr.

I love your line "as soon as the camera came on Mr. Lawyer came on!!?!! Good Luck, I hope you get handsomely rewarded for having to deal with this situation that was forced upon you. You are a hero to us all!

Lyft better not bung this up by deactivating you or mistreating you in any way. You handled it like a true professional and a decent kind human being who was being placed in a possibly dangerous escalating situation. You are a hero, for sure, and personally I'm proud of you for handling so well.


----------



## Lidman

Hmmm sounded more like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Lidman

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Having watched these videos, listened to the audio, and read the driver's commentary, how many of you would have shot this guy when he put his hands on you? What if you felt threatened, stepped out, drew your gun, and this ******** moved too quickly, and you shot him? Now, 1. You've got one hell of a physical mess to clean up, 2. You've got one hell of a legal mess to clean up, and 3. You've got one hell of a mental/emotional mess to clean up.
> 
> Personally, I do not want to be responsible for taking someone's life unless it's absolutely the only option, and even then, I think it would burden me. Some of you sound far too casual about ending someone's life just because you "feel threatened." I'm not saying you have no right to defend yourself, and I'm definitely not suggesting your precious guns be removed from your possession, but look at how this situation ended. The guy was removed from the car. No messes to clean up, just wasted time.
> 
> Had a gun been added to the equation, how would this have ended?






 You're right. Taking someone's life isn't necessary unless it's the last resort. Here's something might discourage someone from trying to give the driver a hard time or not pay up.


----------



## D Town

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Having watched these videos, listened to the audio, and read the driver's commentary, how many of you would have shot this guy when he put his hands on you? What if you felt threatened, stepped out, drew your gun, and this ******** moved too quickly, and you shot him? Now, 1. You've got one hell of a physical mess to clean up, 2. You've got one hell of a legal mess to clean up, and 3. You've got one hell of a mental/emotional mess to clean up.
> 
> Personally, I do not want to be responsible for taking someone's life unless it's absolutely the only option, and even then, I think it would burden me. Some of you sound far too casual about ending someone's life just because you "feel threatened." I'm not saying you have no right to defend yourself, and I'm definitely not suggesting your precious guns be removed from your possession, but look at how this situation ended. The guy was removed from the car. No messes to clean up, just wasted time.
> 
> Had a gun been added to the equation, how would this have ended?


Firstly, WHAT are you talking about? If you would have reacted to this guy in this situation by pulling a gun then you should not have one. There was nothing life threatening about it. At worst I'd have yanked him from my car and if he fought he'd have a black eye. No one with any sense WOULD pull a gun. As usual you're under the impression that a person with a gun automatically goes for a gun in any and all situations. No matter how you construe what some jack ass says he'd do keep in mind two things: 1) Your own bias makes you take situations where people are armed to an extreme place and 2) People talk out of their ass constantly.

I don't know how many times I've heard people talking about running people down or off the road if their pissed off and behind the wheel. Do they? No one but the 1 in 100,000,000 who is mentally off.

Our OP is such a cool customer there is no chance him being armed would have changed his behavior in any way, shape, form, or fashion.


----------



## D Town

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Personally, the only time I would feel my life is in immediate danger is if someone already had a weapon drawn or had already committed an act of violence towards me. By that time, reaching for a weapon would seem unrealistic.


Spoken like someone with both no weapons training AND has never been in a life threatening situation.


----------



## D Town

Lidman said:


> You're right. Taking someone's life isn't necessary unless it's the last resort. Here's something might discourage someone from trying to give the driver a hard time or not pay up.


I'm adding pliers to my list of things to carry.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> As usual you're under the impression that a person with a gun automatically goes for a gun


What the **** do you mean "as usual"? I've never had a gun debate with anyone. So back up. You must be thinking of the wrong person.

Second of all, you clearly misunderstood my post. So go back and READ, please.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> Firstly, WHAT are you talking about? If you would have reacted to this guy in this situation by pulling a gun then you should not have one. There was nothing life threatening about it. At worst I'd have yanked him from my car and if he fought he'd have a black eye. No one with any sense WOULD pull a gun


My questions were posed in response to these sorts of posts, and, had you actually read my entire post before popping off like a weapons expert know-it-all, you would have realized that our points were the same!



Killeen Ubur said:


> He pull that shit in CA.....Try that shit in Texas.....Got some thing for him





DrWu said:


> San Diego - you're only option is to call the police. Here in Texas? My gun comes out as soon as the guy touches me.





DrWu said:


> #1. The pax was hostile.
> #2. The pax spoke about potentially having a gun and stealing the car - before he touched the driver. At that point I would have gotten out of the car and dialed 911.
> #3 - After #1 and #2, the pax touched the driver - after being threatened by someone, if they make a move to touch me, I have no choice but to assume their intention is to harm me. - my gun would come out.
> 
> My gun would come out in this particular instance. I'm not a fan of being touched but I also don't have an itchy trigger finger. I have never had to pull my gun out and never would unless my life was in danger. I've only been driving for 2 days too, so I haven't had time to get into a situation like this. In Texas, your vehicle is an extension of your home. If you tell someone to leave, they had better damn well leave.


----------



## SgtMurphy

As an expert in every type of weapon and hand-to-hand combat, here's what I would've done:

*1. Open sunroof

2. Exit vehicle, climb on roof

3. Stand at 45' angle to the subject in vehicle, take out penis

4. Enjoy a long steaming piss on his lawyer face
*
Fin


----------



## D Town

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What the **** do you mean "as usual"?


Damn, who pissed in your Cheerios? Wanna dial it back a notch?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> Damn, who pissed in your Cheerios? Wanna dial it back a notch?


You pissed in my Cheerios, AS USUAL. You came at me with snarky, false accusations, AS USUAL. I'll dial it back a notch when you cease to attack my character by falsely accusing me of having arguments that I've never had before or making assumptions that I've never made, AS USUAL.

What you meant by "as usual" is beyond me.

Maybe you were thinking of someone else, AS USUAL


----------



## Fauxknight

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What the **** do you mean "as usual"? I've never had a gun debate with anyone. So back up. You must be thinking of the wrong person.


This is a generalized statement not just aimed at you. The general opinion of anti gun activists is that people armed with guns use them at every opportunity. The facts show the opposite though, CCW license holders are (significantly) less likely to commit a gun crime than someone who does not have one. People who go through the trouble to make sure they have a right to carry don't throw that right away...in the same manner as stricter gun laws don't tend to stop gun violence because people following the laws aren't generally a problem.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Fauxknight said:


> This is a generalized statement not just aimed at you. The general opinion of anti gun activists is that people armed with guns use them at every opportunity. The facts show the opposite though, CCW license holders are (significantly) less likely to commit a gun crime than someone who does not have one. People who go through the trouble to make sure they have a right to carry don't throw that right away...in the same manner as stricter gun laws don't tend to stop gun violence because people following the laws aren't generally a problem.


In my opinion, instead of assuming that I hold certain views, he should say, "This is the sort of statement typically made by anti-gun activists." Instead, he said, "As usual, *YOU'RE* under the impression..." No, *I'M* not.

I'm not pro-gun, and I'm not anti-gun. I do think a lot of people who carry guns are grossly unprepared and untrained in how and when to use them -- the same can be said about people who drive cars in the United States.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Fauxknight said:


> This is a generalized statement not just aimed at you. The general opinion of anti gun activists is that people armed with guns use them at every opportunity. The facts show the opposite though, CCW license holders are (significantly) less likely to commit a gun crime than someone who does not have one. People who go through the trouble to make sure they have a right to carry don't throw that right away...in the same manner as stricter gun laws don't tend to stop gun violence because people following the laws aren't generally a problem.


And I am not arguing about gun laws. In my post above, I was responding to the people saying they would have drawn guns in this situation. My point was to illustrate how foolish this is.


----------



## D Town

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You pissed in my Cheerios, AS USUAL. You came at me with snarky, false accusations, AS USUAL. I'll dial it back a notch when you cease to attack my character by falsely accusing me of having arguments that I've never had before or making assumptions that I've never made, AS USUAL.
> 
> What you meant by "as usual" is beyond me.
> 
> Maybe you were thinking of someone else, AS USUAL


I'm not even going to engage with you further. You can go PMS at someone else...as usual.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Not correct.

Guns are designed to kill at a distance and do the most possible damage irrespective of the skill or strength of the person using the gun.

It is the gun and the bullet itself that causes the damage.

You know, actual dead people and the ruined lives of their families...or worse, not dead people and ruined lives from injury - and their families.

A knife relies on close proximity and some amount of skill.

The question here is the mental state of the person who reaches for the gun at the time of the incident and the reality of the perceived threat.

I think we have concluded that a driver who is a responsible gun owner - who is also in their right mind (e.g. Has not just caught his wife in bed with another man, or is sleep deprived or sick with a cold) would not pull a gun inside their car ...

That leaves us with the mentally challenged ... And a loaded gun.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Fauxknight said:


> in the same manner as stricter gun laws don't tend to stop gun violence because people following the laws aren't generally a problem.


Please quote your non NRA source. Thank you.


----------



## Huberis

The OP shouldn't have let that go on and on and on. If he hadn't, we this thread wouldn't even be on here discussing it. Personally, if I'm driving my own car, I don't want anyone bringing a gun in my car. I don't care how lawful or well intentioned. Uber and Lyft should have a policy for that. If they do, the pax was in violation and should have been deactivated.

http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/81/guns


----------



## SgtMurphy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Please quote your non NRA source. Thank you.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/30/us/strict-chicago-gun-laws-cant-stem-fatal-shots.html?_r=0


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You mean this quote?

To gun control proponents, the struggles here underscore the opposite - a need for strict, uniform national gun laws to eliminate the *current patchwork of state and local rules that allow guns to flow into this city from outside.*

"Chicago is like a house with two parents that may try to have good rules and do what they can, but it's like you've got this single house sitting on a whole block where there's anarchy," said the Rev. Ira J. Acree, one among a group of pastors here who have marched and gathered signatures for an end to so much shooting. "Chicago is an argument for laws that are statewide or, better yet, national."


----------



## SgtMurphy

Sacto Burbs said:


> You mean this quote?
> 
> To gun control proponents, the struggles here underscore the opposite - a need for strict, uniform national gun laws to eliminate the *current patchwork of state and local rules that allow guns to flow into this city from outside.*
> 
> "Chicago is like a house with two parents that may try to have good rules and do what they can, but it's like you've got this single house sitting on a whole block where there's anarchy," said the Rev. Ira J. Acree, one among a group of pastors here who have marched and gathered signatures for an end to so much shooting. "Chicago is an argument for laws that are statewide or, better yet, national."


Well as long as we're changing 
A. The goalposts: Demand a source on 'stricter gun laws' meaning nothing to lawbreakers. Get source from America's favorite liberal newspaper, change benchmarks for argument.

B. Source Strength: "I don't want your silly NRA so-called 'experts' sticking up for a silly Constitutional Amendment. Hey look! It's a Reverend marching with other reverends. He is probs an expert in jurisprudence, take that!"

C. The argument itself: One side of this argument demands restrictions on "assault weapons", when most of our gun violence comes from cheap handguns. Then they attempt restrictions on the rights of people carrying handguns legally to protect themselves against the unstoppable trade of weapons amongst violent lawbreakers, unique to the U.S. in every measurement. *When these two measures don't work*, demand a national version of said measures regardless of whether it flies in the face of the Constitution.

I realize the value in discussing gun violence and its perpetrators with politically correct kid gloves for reasons of self esteem or white guilt, I just don't go along with such pretend kabuki theatre and disagree with being disarmed because of the neandertholic actions of today's illiterate peasantry.

Live 
Laugh 
Love
Sgt Murphy


----------



## JimmyJ

sandiegoca said:


> Update : Lyft official response is we will not pair you two together again. They talked to the passenger to remind him of Lyft's policy. So there you have it he is still on the rideshare platform. As a driver you are on your own.
> 
> Lyft has instructed me to stay put and exit vehicle and wait for police if this happens again. In hindsight I should have done that. But instead of Lyft saying they will Deactivate this guy they reassured me that we will not be paired for rides in the future.
> 
> There was no mention in what to do in this type of scenario in any of the training videos or power point for both rideshare platform when we start. Yet they will instruct you after such incident happens and request you to respond that you understand to their email.
> 
> This was learning lesson for me. Exit vehicle and call police. In all honesty I felt that I had the right to relocate for my safety since I felt threatened by this guy and did not feel safe at the pick up location at 4 am with no one in sight. But now I know. And all drivers should be aware to exit and call police.
> 
> They offered No compensation for time lost. This passenger has both uber and lyft app active, I noticed him pull up his uber app as well while he was in my car. This guy can be your next passenger. Beware and becareful.


Wow, first let me say you are extremely calm and totally in control during this situation. It's remarkable to me that u didn't let this totally self absorbed RACIST prick get under your skin.

if you were in my area I'd hire you as a professional limo driver in a heart beat.

You are a true professional - and they're are so few left in this business.


----------



## Beur

SgtMurphy said:


> As an expert in every type of weapon and hand-to-hand combat, here's what I would've done:
> 
> *1. Open sunroof
> 
> 2. Exit vehicle, climb on roof
> 
> 3. Stand at 45' angle to the subject in vehicle, take out penis
> 
> 4. Enjoy a long steaming piss on his lawyer face
> *
> Fin


Best response I've seen so far.


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> Well as long as we're changing
> A. The goalposts: Demand a source on 'stricter gun laws' meaning nothing to lawbreakers. Get source from America's favorite liberal newspaper, change benchmarks for argument.
> 
> B. Source Strength: "I don't want your silly NRA so-called 'experts' sticking up for a silly Constitutional Amendment. Hey look! It's a Reverend marching with other reverends. He is probs an expert in jurisprudence, take that!"
> 
> C. The argument itself: One side of this argument demands restrictions on "assault weapons", when most of our gun violence comes from cheap handguns. Then they attempt restrictions on the rights of people carrying handguns legally to protect themselves against the unstoppable trade of weapons amongst violent lawbreakers, unique to the U.S. in every measurement. *When these two measures don't work*, demand a national version of said measures regardless of whether it flies in the face of the Constitution.
> 
> I realize the value in discussing gun violence and its perpetrators with politically correct kid gloves for reasons of self esteem or white guilt, I just don't go along with such pretend kabuki theatre and disagree with being disarmed because of the neandertholic actions of today's illiterate peasantry.
> 
> Live
> Laugh
> Love
> Sgt Murphy


Who is killing who in Chicago? Chicago is a rather segregated city. In terms of murder rate, poverty and drug abuse also play a huge role.

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...ings-chicago-nowhere-near-u-s-murder-capital/

Look at the map which shows were the most shootings are taking place. If you know Chicago, I used to a bit, you will notice that within the loop and the area north of it, the Gold Coast etc....... It doesn't seem to indicate much in the way of gun violence. The areas to the west, are less wealthy, the large area below the loop, Chicago's south side heading toward Indiana seem to be the single biggest area for these crimes. The largest housing project in the world at one time was in the south side of Chicago. Not sure how much law is enforced there.

Chicago itself is almost a Tale of Two Cities. It is very segregated as is Chicago's gun violence.

http://crime.chicagotribune.com/chicago/shootings

What does "I realize the value in discussing gun violence and its perpetrators with politically correct kid gloves for reasons of self esteem or white guilt, I just don't go along with such pretend kabuki theatre and disagree with being disarmed because of the neandertholic actions of today's illiterate peasantry." mean?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

D Town said:


> I'm not even going to engage with you further. You can go PMS at someone else...as usual.


Yes, that's funny. Because I'm a woman, it must be my hormone-related hysteria. It couldn't possibly be that you made an asshole comment.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

SgtMurphy said:


> Well as long as we're changing
> A. The goalposts: Demand a source on 'stricter gun laws' meaning nothing to lawbreakers. Get source from America's favorite liberal newspaper, change benchmarks for argument.
> 
> B. Source Strength: "I don't want your silly NRA so-called 'experts' sticking up for a silly Constitutional Amendment. Hey look! It's a Reverend marching with other reverends. He is probs an expert in jurisprudence, take that!"
> 
> C. The argument itself: One side of this argument demands restrictions on "assault weapons", when most of our gun violence comes from cheap handguns. Then they attempt restrictions on the rights of people carrying handguns legally to protect themselves against the unstoppable trade of weapons amongst violent lawbreakers, unique to the U.S. in every measurement. *When these two measures don't work*, demand a national version of said measures regardless of whether it flies in the face of the Constitution.
> 
> I realize the value in discussing gun violence and its perpetrators with politically correct kid gloves for reasons of self esteem or white guilt, I just don't go along with such pretend kabuki theatre and disagree with being disarmed because of the neandertholic actions of today's illiterate peasantry.
> 
> Live
> Laugh
> Love
> Sgt Murphy


1. Can we agree that the NRA has a massive conflict of interests since they are financed by arms dealers? I am happy to discuss facts from objective sources with no financial conflict of interest.

2. Given the forum we are on, can we agree that no driver in their right mind would draw a firearm in the enclosed space of an Uber car?

3. Can we agree that the constitution says nothing about personal self defence but does state an expectation that those with guns are expected to be part of a well regulated militia?


----------



## Lidman

can you offer protection against the online militia


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Lidman said:


> can you offer protection against the online militia


Newbies Only!


----------



## Lidman

but what about your deluxe special? I thought that covered a variety o fmembers newbies, oldbies, somewhat new, etc


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Lidman said:


> but what about your deluxe special? I thought that covered a variety o fmembers newbies, oldbies, somewhat new, etc


Not my market niche.


----------



## Lidman

well can I at least borrow your umbrella in case I have trouble getting a pax to leave my vehicle. I've heard the color yellow can be very intimidating to a belligerent pax.


----------



## corrado

Sacto Burbs said:


> 1. Can we agree that the NRA has a massive conflict of interests since they are financed by arms dealers? I am happy to discuss facts from objective sources with no financial conflict of interest. They represent my interests. You dont. You think Soros doesnt finance the anti gun, mainstream media? You are dishonest with your intentions.Get bent
> 
> 2. Given the forum we are on, can we agree that no driver in their right mind would draw a firearm in the enclosed space of an Uber car?
> 
> 3. Can we agree that the constitution says nothing about personal self defence but does state an expectation that those with guns are expected to be part of a well regulated militia?


----------



## Lidman

hmmm is your nic name uncle junior?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Lidman said:


> well can I at least borrow your umbrella in case I have trouble getting a pax to leave my vehicle. I've heard the color yellow can be very intimidating to a belligerent pax.


The yellow umbrella is only effective against tear gas in Hong Kong.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Good, we agree that the NRA is funded by arms dealers and therefore it has a financial conflict of interest and cannot be considered an objective source of information. Phew, we can agree on that.

I assume you also agree with the other two statements, so 3 for 3 ?

Uber only cares about the financial interests of Uber and the NRA only cares about the financial interest of arms dealers.

Neither care a shit about driver's safety or well being - both want only to flood the market with their product and will say anything to achieve that goal.

Agreed?


----------



## SgtMurphy

Huberis said:


> Who is killing who in Chicago? Chicago is a rather segregated city. In terms of murder rate, poverty and drug abuse also play a huge role.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...ings-chicago-nowhere-near-u-s-murder-capital/
> 
> Look at the map which shows were the most shootings are taking place. If you know Chicago, I used to a bit, you will notice that within the loop and the area north of it, the Gold Coast etc....... It doesn't seem to indicate much in the way of gun violence. The areas to the west, are less wealthy, the large area below the loop, Chicago's south side heading toward Indiana seem to be the single biggest area for these crimes. The largest housing project in the world at one time was in the south side of Chicago. Not sure how much law is enforced there.
> 
> Chicago itself is almost a Tale of Two Cities. It is very segregated as is Chicago's gun violence.
> 
> http://crime.chicagotribune.com/chicago/shootings
> 
> What does "I realize the value in discussing gun violence and its perpetrators with politically correct kid gloves for reasons of self esteem or white guilt, I just don't go along with such pretend kabuki theatre and disagree with being disarmed because of the neandertholic actions of today's illiterate peasantry." mean?


Ok umm, I'll try and give you a dollars worth of answers for your 25 cents, though I must soon return to watching a film..
1. *Who's killing who*- Right, thanks, that's what I'm saying. Passing laws that affect law abiding gun owners, or passing laws to restrict magazine capacity (Jesus Christ, people) will do precisely nothing to the "Chiraq" types who many times can't read or write at a 4th grade level. 
2. *A tale of two cities-*Okay, again, nice reiteration of socioeconomic facts...umm, I guess we agree again? It's like the "poor man's NPR" podcast transcription. 
3. *Explain everything to me about the following run-on sentence.- *No.

Good day Gypsy, up with hope and down with dope 
Oprah Murphry


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm just not a decent person...
> 
> A few days ago in Macon, Georgia, at a Sunoco filling station, an unidentified man was holstering his firearm when his gun accidentally discharged. The bullet slammed clean through his penis and exited from his butt. Instead of calling an ambulance or at least driving himself to the hospital, the man drove to a buddy's house and asked the friend to drive him to the hospital.
> 
> This is just one of at least six incidents in which an allegedly responsible gun owner has shot himself in the penis over the last four years. No, it's not a lot, but it's enough. For the record, here are five other Darwin award winners since 2010 who either shot themselves in the penis, testicles or all three
> 
> Dear Uber driver, you don't mind blood on the seats do you?
> 
> Someone report me for going off topic. please.


I've been to Macon, Georgia. Somehow this does not surprise me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SgtMurphy said:


> As an expert in every type of weapon and hand-to-hand combat, here's what I would've done:
> 
> *1. Open sunroof
> 
> 2. Exit vehicle, climb on roof
> 
> 3. Stand at 45' angle to the subject in vehicle, take out penis
> 
> 4. Enjoy a long steaming piss on his lawyer face
> *
> Fin


Pee in your own car? That seems a bit extreme. Pull him out of the car and THEN pee on him makes a lot more sense.

And good luck getting THAT cleaning fee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lidman said:


> well can I at least borrow your umbrella in case I have trouble getting a pax to leave my vehicle. I've heard the color yellow can be very intimidating to a belligerent pax.


That's why I drive a yellow car. That and the drunks can spot it more easily.


----------



## D Town

Sacto Burbs said:


> 1. Can we agree that the NRA has a massive conflict of interests since they are financed by arms dealers? I am happy to discuss facts from objective sources with no financial conflict of interest.
> 
> 2. Given the forum we are on, can we agree that no driver in their right mind would draw a firearm in the enclosed space of an Uber car?
> 
> 3. Can we agree that the constitution says nothing about personal self defence but does state an expectation that those with guns are expected to be part of a well regulated militia?


1) I don't give a damn about the NRA.

2) This is why I said step OUT of the car as you draw.

3) The Supreme Court has ruled on more than one occasion that the constitution DOES INDEED give citizens the fundamental right to bear arms, "The Second Amendment provides Americans a fundamental right to bear arms that cannot be violated by state and local governments". And since its the purpose of the courts to interpret the constitution and they aren't, as you like to say, funded by arms dealers I'm going to go with their expert interpretation over yours. Just like I'd take a doctors medical advise over a some guy trying to sell me "all natural" homeopathic remedies.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/28/AR2010062802134.html


----------



## SgtMurphy

Can we note that I am not in cahoots with D Town? I've frankly worked too hard getting into the majors to be sharing a side of the table with a rookie. 
Also, regarding the pee question:
The pee would end up on the subject. Once subject exits, I could cut it off very quickly. Any collateral damage I would be happy to pay for/clean up. I stay well hydrated so it's less nasty. Even if it wasn't, I stand by my statement.
Again let me re-state: 
I would not draw my firearm in this scenario, just my penis. 
Truth be told his face would probably already be mashed in by a combination of hard bone Murphy body parts.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Good, we agree that the NRA is funded by arms dealers and therefore it has a financial conflict of interest and cannot be considered an objective source of information. Phew, we can agree on that.
> 
> I assume you also agree with the other two statements, so 3 for 3 ?
> 
> Uber only cares about the financial interests of Uber and the NRA only cares about the financial interest of arms dealers.
> 
> Neither care a shit about driver's safety or well being - both want only to flood the market with their product and will say anything to achieve that goal.
> 
> Agreed?


Barbie, where did that post go about the guy that shot himself in the dick?
I came here with the hopes that we were free to throw out complete straw man arguments claiming that the other person listed _*completely irresponsible *_******* (probable welfare parasite) gun owners as 'so-called responsible' ones, but now I can't see that post. 
Pity, now I'll just have to return to taking on your points about the fruitless statuatory gestures of a flailing populist party that can't come to grips with the fact that criminals don't follow their sweet little rules, and doing so stylishly and successfully I will add. 
Now, everyone go shoot themselves in the asshole.
Except for you Barbara. I know your lib utopia is a benevolent construction guided by benchmarks of good intentions, regardless if it happens to overlook real-world outcomes.

Time Fah Bed. Love,
Sgt Smurfle


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> Ok umm, I'll try and give you a dollars worth of answers for your 25 cents, though I must soon return to watching a film..
> 1. *Who's killing who*- Right, thanks, that's what I'm saying. Passing laws that affect law abiding gun owners, or passing laws to restrict magazine capacity (Jesus Christ, people) will do precisely nothing to the "Chiraq" types who many times can't read or write at a 4th grade level.
> 2. *A tale of two cities-*Okay, again, nice reiteration of socioeconomic facts...umm, I guess we agree again? It's like the "poor man's NPR" podcast transcription.
> 3. *Explain everything to me about the following run-on sentence.- *No.
> 
> Good day Gypsy, up with hope and down with dope
> Oprah Murphry


Part of the point was that Chicgo has so many deaths by guns because it is the 3rd largest city in the country. However, in terms of gun deaths per 100,000 people it is nowhere near the top of the list. I believe it mentioned Chicago at 18/100,000. Flint Michigan had the highest rate at 4x the number of Chicago. If you look at the area where laws are actually enforced in Chicago, the numbers look very low.

If Chicago had the same death rate as Flint, that number would be 4x greater. The NRA imposes some sort of notion that such a ban should simply eliminate the problem. Anything less than a complete elimination is a failure. That is false.

I was really hoping you would explain that last sentence from the previous post. "No" however is clear. Well done.

I think we should change your handle to "Golden Shower Murphy" until further notice. A man as smart as yourself seems unlikely to piss in his own car. You do however seem to enjoy pissing on people and you do come off as a bit of a dick.

Keep it real gypsy....... I don't drive Uber, never had so I'll let you keep that title too.


----------



## corrado

Sacto Burbs said:


> Good, we agree that the NRA is funded by arms dealers and therefore it has a financial conflict of interest and cannot be considered an objective source of information. Phew, we can agree on that. It should be sancto as in sanctomonious.
> 
> I assume you also agree with the other two statements, so 3 for 3 ? Assume all you want its the internet, bonjour!
> 
> Uber only cares about the financial interests of Uber and the NRA only cares about the financial interest of arms dealers.
> 
> Neither care a shit about driver's safety or well being - both want only to flood the market with their product and will say anything to achieve that goal.
> 
> Agreed?


 I agree you're delusional


----------



## D Town

SgtMurphy said:


> Can we note that I am not in cahoots with D Town? I've frankly worked too hard getting into the majors to be sharing a side of the table with a rookie.
> Also, regarding the pee question:
> The pee would end up on the subject. Once subject exits, I could cut it off very quickly. Any collateral damage I would be happy to pay for/clean up. I stay well hydrated so it's less nasty. Even if it wasn't, I stand by my statement.
> Again let me re-state:
> I would not draw my firearm in this scenario, just my penis.
> Truth be told his face would probably already be mashed in by a combination of hard bone Murphy body parts.


I'm curious to know what you think I'm a rookie at - there are any number of subjects that I'll accept rookie status on but I digress. That being said, if the issue and logic of the argument is so simple a rookie can see it doesn't that strengthen the argument?


----------



## Oscar Levant

you should have just exited the car and called the police. Conversing with the rider and not exiting the car will just weaken your case if you are arguing "feeling threatened" but I'm not a lawyer so take what i say as FWIW  

My gut feeling is that this guy wants to entrap you and sue Uber.

Either way, he's a jerk and the video makes this clear. a jury would side with you Im' sure.


----------



## Huberis

Oscar Levant said:


> you should have just exited the car and called the police. Conversing with the rider and not exiting the car will just weaken your case if you are arguing "feeling threatened" but I'm not a lawyer so take what i say as FWIW
> 
> My gut feeling is that this guy wants to entrap you and sue Uber.
> 
> Either way, he's a jerk and the video makes this clear. a jury would side with you Im' sure.


I agree with the first and third parts completely. The second part...... He sure does want to waste the OP's time. It was a Lyft ride I thought, not an Uber ride but either way, I don't sense any intentions to sue. The guy is so caught up in the moment. It is a about power, fear and control.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I oppose concealed-carry. I support OPEN carry - and fully support the Constitution:

The Second Amendment to the United States Constitution states: "*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."​
So how many of you UBER drivers who carry concealed are currently in a well-regulated militia ?

Oh, and how many of you drivers who carry concealed would let this woman in your car - if she had a child-seat ?


----------



## Fauxknight

Sacto Burbs said:


> Oh, and how many of you drivers who carry concealed would let this woman in your car - if she had a child-seat ?


Just one minor issue...

Even with a CCW permit we Ohio folk can't transport loaded rifles or even loaded rifle mags (pistols mags and even pistols with a round chambered are fine, both assuming a CCW permit) unless we can secure them separately from the weapon, which should also be in an appropriate case/sleeve. If she has an AR bag for the rifle and a locking ammo bin for the mag then we would be good after making sure the weapon was clear before she bagged it.

Transportation laws vary by state so ymmv.


----------



## SgtMurphy

1.) I would rather carry out in the open, but it's illegal in my state. Also, the current day version of the "well regulated militia" which overthrew the British is the silent masses willing to carry out a modern backlash against a potential tyrannical government. The reason that government is kept in check is not because Barack Obama or Dick Cheney are "nice guys," it's because if any government takes shit too far, the citizens will...Ya know...*kill them.*
2.) I carry a weapon because of the tiny chance that one of those "I hate my dad"/"Allahu Ackbar!" Shooters starts shooting the place up. Speaking of those guys, don't they know that sort of activity is banned? My piece is *not* there to enhance my ability to fight, nor is it there for a mugger type situation. Mostly it's there to defend the liberties of the masses of sheep grazing at the mall, movies or at (random example) the Boston marathon or a Mumbai Hotel. (Mumbai had a disarmed populace, how'd that work out for them?)
3.) As long as the child had a safe seat, I wouldn't give a flying **** or a rolling donut if that lady wanted to bring her AR-15 into my vehicle. That said, I may not be the best sample audience to ask about the everyday person's fear of weapons, which Freud called a sign of "sexual or emotional immaturity." I disagree with Sigmund on this one as in a few other topics, but it's just interesting food for thought. He was a German. I feel like they had some type of experiment in a disarmed populace around the 1930's. I totally forget what happened though.


----------



## Lidman

For the briefest of moments, I almost always mistake gtmurphy for one of the mods because of his avator. On occasion when ever I see that picture, I think the thread is being locked.


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> 1.) I would rather carry out in the open, but it's illegal in my state. Also, the current day version of the "well regulated militia" which overthrew the British is the silent masses willing to carry out a modern backlash against a potential tyrannical government. The reason that government is kept in check is not because Barack Obama or Dick Cheney are "nice guys," it's because if any government takes shit too far, the citizens will...Ya know...*kill them.*
> 2.) I carry a weapon because of the tiny chance that one of those "I hate my dad"/"Allahu Ackbar!" Shooters starts shooting the place up. Speaking of those guys, don't they know that sort of activity is banned? My piece is *not* there to enhance my ability to fight, nor is it there for a mugger type situation. Mostly it's there to defend the liberties of the masses of sheep grazing at the mall, movies or at (random example) the Boston marathon or a Mumbai Hotel. (Mumbai had a disarmed populace, how'd that work out for them?)
> 3.) As long as the child had a safe seat, I wouldn't give a flying **** or a rolling donut if that lady wanted to bring her AR-15 into my vehicle. That said, I may not be the best sample audience to ask about the everyday person's fear of weapons, which Freud called a sign of "sexual or emotional immaturity." I disagree with Sigmund on this one as in a few other topics, but it's just interesting food for thought. He was a German. I feel like they had some type of experiment in a disarmed populace around the 1930's. I totally forget what happened though.


Ok Murphy Brown........ enough is enough. You Godwin'd the thread. You even ended your post on the Godwin moment. Your other analogies are pretty pointless. But once you resort to proving Godwin's law, your pretty much done.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> I oppose concealed-carry. I support OPEN carry - and fully support the Constitution:
> 
> The Second Amendment to the United States Constitution states: "*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State*, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."​
> So how many of you UBER drivers who carry concealed are currently in a well-regulated militia ?
> 
> Oh, and how many of you drivers who carry concealed would let this woman in your car - if she had a child-seat ?
> 
> View attachment 7746


Jeezus man, she would never fit in a child seat.


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> 1.) I would rather carry out in the open, but it's illegal in my state. Also, the current day version of the "well regulated militia" which overthrew the British is the silent masses willing to carry out a modern backlash against a potential tyrannical government. The reason that government is kept in check is not because Barack Obama or Dick Cheney are "nice guys," it's because if any government takes shit too far, the citizens will...Ya know...*kill them.*
> 2.) I carry a weapon because of the tiny chance that one of those "I hate my dad"/"Allahu Ackbar!" Shooters starts shooting the place up. Speaking of those guys, don't they know that sort of activity is banned? My piece is *not* there to enhance my ability to fight, nor is it there for a mugger type situation. Mostly it's there to defend the liberties of the masses of sheep grazing at the mall, movies or at (random example) the Boston marathon or a Mumbai Hotel. (Mumbai had a disarmed populace, how'd that work out for them?)
> 3.) As long as the child had a safe seat, I wouldn't give a flying **** or a rolling donut if that lady wanted to bring her AR-15 into my vehicle. That said, I may not be the best sample audience to ask about the everyday person's fear of weapons, which Freud called a sign of "sexual or emotional immaturity." I disagree with Sigmund on this one as in a few other topics, but it's just interesting food for thought. He was a German. I feel like they had some type of experiment in a disarmed populace around the 1930's. I totally forget what happened though.


You are going to love this source:
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/01/hitler-stalin-gun-control


----------



## SgtMurphy

Huberis said:


> Ok Murphy Brown........ enough is enough. You Godwin'd the thread. You even ended your post on the Godwin moment. Your other analogies are pretty pointless. But once you resort to proving Godwin's law, your pretty much done.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


 Of all the excuses for a poster's inability to argue my points specifically (which, by the way I was engaging with Barb) this one has a name. Well, I guess that settles it then. 
Once there's a name for referencing the biggest calamity and injustice of the modern age, it can't be done. No need to get specific, you've found the keyboard shortcut which bridges our mammoth IQ gap. 
And you even bested my lackluster comedic capabilities by calling me by the name of a well known 80's sitcom.
Murphy Brown. Because Murphy. 
You rascal.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Huberis said:


> You are going to love this source:
> http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/01/hitler-stalin-gun-control


Mother Jones hahaha well; I'm CERTAIN that if I drew upon Fox News or, a better counterpart to mother jones Glenn Beck, you'd have no issue whatsoever and nod stoically like the gentleman jurist you are. 
I'm just gonna say it: Barbara, please place these angel-faced ********** back on the ward. It was so much better when it was just you and I.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

This thread went seriously off topic.... And that makes me cry.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

SgtMurphy said:


> As an expert in every type of weapon and hand-to-hand combat, here's what I would've done:
> 
> *1. Open sunroof
> 
> 2. Exit vehicle, climb on roof
> 
> 3. Stand at 45' angle to the subject in vehicle, take out penis
> 
> 4. Enjoy a long steaming piss on his lawyer face
> *
> Fin


Or alternatively you could do what is known as a "Chicago sunroof"


----------



## Lidman

Ah, Murphy's law.


----------



## Lidman

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This thread went seriously off topic.... And that makes me cry.


I have a tissue if you need one. Don't cry Yuri! It'll be ok, Sgt Murphy will make things better.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Or alternatively you could do what is known as a "Chicago sunroof"


Hmmm, what is "Chicago sunroof".


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> Mother Jones hahaha well; I'm CERTAIN that if I drew upon Fox News or, a better counterpart to mother jones Glenn Beck, you'd have no issue whatsoever and nod stoically like the gentleman jurist you are.
> I'm just gonna say it: Barbara, please place these angel-faced ********** back on the ward. It was so much better when it was just you and I.


Fox and Beck are entertainers. The point in the article was that it was limited to the Jews to disarm and they didn't have much in the way of weapons to give up. They were a minority. It is a very poor comparison you were making asat.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

SgtMurphy said:


> Mother Jones hahaha well; I'm CERTAIN that if I drew upon Fox News or, a better counterpart to mother jones Glenn Beck, you'd have no issue whatsoever and nod stoically like the gentleman jurist you are.
> I'm just gonna say it: Barbara, please place these angel-faced ********** back on the ward. It was so much better when it was just you and I.


The name is Burbs, Sacto Burbs - or Major Burbs to you _Sergeant_.

I grew up in Asia where coups are commonplace. I was taught by my father, God rest his soul, that there is only one power from which Government is derived ... it is not the people, it is the Army. (Insert generic military service here if you wish)

It is illegal to own weapons of war in the US - tanks, shoulder mounted rocket launchers etc, needed by guerrilla freedom fighters, like the terrorists whom you scorn. Therefore, the Army and its Commander in Chief, are the ones holding the real weapons of mass control and mass destruction. The pipsqueak "guns" you can buy are like a gnat to the armed forces. All you have is local knowledge, HAM radio, the internet and your Uber iPhone to communicate with fellow freedom fighters in the Well Regulated Militia of your choice. But now you are not talking liberation or freedom, you are talking about civil war and creating spheres of influence controlled by warlords wreaking a merciless hell on the general population.

You posit a case where the duly elected officials are ousted from power. Of course no one who revers the Constitution would even suggest the violent overthrow of an *elected *Government ... of, by and for the people.

Back to your "hero" scenario. You hop out of your Uber, draw your firearm and save the day - from the Boston Marathon bombers whom no one could detect ? Running inside a crowded theater and let 'er rip ?

Well if you ever get the chance, assuming you are not suffering from a PTSD flashback, please do NOT do as the now celebrity Uber driver did, which is merely to shoot and wound the target. Kill the SOB.

And I now feel the need of a biscuit and a cup of tea. Glory be to the Raj for bringing civilization to Asia and that particular enduring tradition.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Sacto Burbs said:


> The name is Burbs, Sacto Burbs - or Major Burbs to you _Sergeant_.
> 
> I grew up in Asia where coups are commonplace. I was taught by my father, God rest his soul, that there is only one power from which Government is derived ... it is not the people, it is the Army. (Insert generic military service here if you wish)
> 
> It is illegal to own weapons of war in the US - tanks, shoulder mounted rocket launchers etc, needed by guerrilla freedom fighters, like the terrorists whom you scorn. Therefore, the Army and its Commander in Chief, are the ones holding the real weapons of mass control and mass destruction. The pipsqueak "guns" you can buy are like a gnat to the armed forces. All you have is local knowledge, HAM radio, the internet and your Uber iPhone to communicate with fellow freedom fighters in the Well Regulated Militia of your choice. But now you are not talking liberation or freedom, you are talking about civil war and creating spheres of influence controlled by warlords wreaking a merciless hell on the general population.
> *Perhaps I unintentionally came off as one of those chubby nerds from Michigan in surplus camo with fantasies of domestic warfare. Not the case. I'm a very experienced combat troop with a cynically realistic perspective on insurgency and counterinsurgency. Oh, and the Constitution, including it's comparison to others. For what it's worth, I have my degree in this shit. *
> 
> You posit a case where the duly elected officials are ousted from power. Of course no one who revers the Constitution would even suggest the violent overthrow of an *elected *Government ... of, by and for the people.
> 
> Back to your "hero" scenario. You hop out of your Uber, draw your firearm and save the day - from the Boston Marathon bombers whom no one could detect ? Running inside a crowded theater and let 'er rip ?
> *You used quotation marks here. Am I missing something? The word never came up when I was describing those scenarios. But, if you like:
> 1. Boston Marathon scenario was a description of crowds drawing psychos who want to inflict mass casualties. I noticed that you chose to completely omit it's comparison to the Mumbai attacks. That's precisely what I would've done too, were I so disarmed by the brilliant juxtaposition. I know this will be difficult, but remember the attack by Jihadis with flak jackets and AK-47's that occurred in Texas like a week ago??????????
> What happened?
> And please, if you're to be specific about anything,
> BE SPECIFIC ABOUT THIS scenario
> which occurred in a place that loves guns as much as Greece hates work.
> Pretty please, with ****in' cherries. Oh, and tell me, during the mall attack in Nigeria, just google the Marine that saved about 100 people because he took out the equalizer. Again, I don't envisage a scenario where any dick off the streets can make a difference in one of these attacks, but I'm being very specific. *
> 
> Well if you ever get the chance, assuming you are not suffering from a PTSD flashback, please do NOT do as the now celebrity Uber driver did, which is merely to shoot and wound the target. Kill the SOB.
> *I don't know if you're getting upset here in this argument, but I'll just consider that you were looking for low hanging fruit with that PTSD comment. But just now that I'm reading back over this portion, wouldn't that uber driver be an inconvenient example of the everyday "hero" stifling mass casualties, not because he gave a stirring speech about evil guns (complete with counterfeit Rachel Maddow snark about PTSD), but because he had a gun? *
> And I now feel the need of a biscuit and a cup of tea. Glory be to the Raj for bringing civilization to Asia and that particular enduring tradition.


*I'm having psychic visions of your graceful exit to this dialogue. I may recommend the trusty TL;DR , perhaps some variation on "this isn't even worth...(it, my time), but whatever you do
Don't get specific on the very specific happenings I've outlined. 
This would be the proverbial photon torpedo in the exhaust port of your gigantic space station brain. 
Ready, Set, Obfuscate! *(Sorry I got your name wrong)


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Photon torpedo? Space station? You're just a kid ! LOL.


----------



## Lidman

I've read these last few comments, and still believe more then even that "The Russians are coming". Because Chinese already came. Now if we could get Cuba to follow suit, perhaps a green or purple umbrella to symbolize their eventual democracy, (if it ever happen, or happened,


----------



## SgtMurphy

Sacto Burbs said:


> Photon torpedo? Space station? You're just a kid ! LOL.


Don't get specific...yes...


Sacto Burbs said:


> Photon torpedo? Space station? You're just a kid ! LOL.


Just as I told you to do. No specifics. 
Aaand since I'm the resident sicko, 
I'll just leave this here. Dance one legger!!!
(0:27)


----------



## Lidman

Well I know this doesn't erase the cruelty of what Bunny did in this scene, but those who have seen the movie knows, he got his comeuppance in the final battle.


----------



## Huberis

SgtMurphy said:


> Of all the excuses for a poster's inability to argue my points specifically (which, by the way I was engaging with Barb) this one has a name. Well, I guess that settles it then.
> Once there's a name for referencing the biggest calamity and injustice of the modern age, it can't be done. No need to get specific, you've found the keyboard shortcut which bridges our mammoth IQ gap.
> And you even bested my lackluster comedic capabilities by calling me by the name of a well known 80's sitcom.
> Murphy Brown. Because Murphy.
> You rascal.


You are not the resident sicko, you are the resident ****** bag. Talking about pissing on pax makes you a ****** bag, not a sicko.

Do some research. You will find out that after WWI, Germany was forced to give up its arms. At some point in the early 30s the Germans decided to take back their arms, with the exception of those deemed unfit. The Jews were part of that. They didn't have much in the way of arms to tale away. It is highly unlikely guns in the Jewish ghetto would have made much of a difference. Where there was resistance, the Germans were brutal. They burned Ghettos down. Anti-semitism was rampant throughout Europe and in the United States. The Jews were on their own and in segregated ghettos. Guns don't mean much if the people you are resisting are willing to kill every single person or burn the entire neighborhood down.

Is there any written evidence suggesting the Nazis were actually afraid of the Jews obtaining weapons as if that would have slowed them down? Find some for me, then maybe you will have a point. The Nazis fought a war on how many fronts? They took on a country as vast as Russia, tough ass people armed and fighting for their homes. It didn't deter the Germans from trying it.

The Nazis believed in the superiority of their fighting forces. Had the Jews more weapons, would a few more Nazis have died? Maybe then and there it seems the war eventual caught up with them. For your Godwin moment to have any kind of relevance - Find me some sort of link where that shows the Nazis were worried about armed Jews and planned to slow down if it happened.

Finally...... look at Germany and Poland today. They have Very strict gun laws. Poland was invaded by Germany right? Shouldn't their citizens be armed to the teeth by your logic? How about the people of Germany today, shouldn't they be all armed equally to the teeth? - But first try to show me how a few handguns would have made a difference to an Army as blood thirsty as the German Army was.

On the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising:
http://www.ushmm.org/outreach/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007745

From the ADL:
" Most importantly, the Nazi doctrine of collective responsibility where hundreds or even entire communities could be killed in retaliation for an act of resistance restrained ghetto residence from actively resisting until they clearly understood that _all_ were going to die because they feared that their actions would put their family and friends, or even the entire ghetto at risk."

http://archive.adl.org/uprising/faq.html#.VWQqQK79VOQ


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Once upon a time, moderators existed on this forum. Back then, they'd swoop in on the back of a tamed dragon and shut down posts that stray so far off topic.


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Once upon a time, moderators existed on this forum. Back then, they'd swoop in on the back of a tamed dragon and shut down posts that stray so far off topic.


Torture. I agree. Once Godwin's law is invoked........ it should be done.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Once upon a time, moderators existed on this forum. Back then, they'd swoop in on the back of a tamed dragon and shut down posts that stray so far off topic.


So it's up to us to keep it on topic, so we don't have to subject ourselves to the mods (have the last word) post. Hmmm. what where we talking about anyways , (hold on let me scroll up for sec).................. something about tossing naughty passengers from vehicle. Some how turned into NRA debates.


----------



## Mayday

Kudos to you in a very stressful situation. I had an intoxicated rider become belligerent and abusive recently, so I pulled to the curb and told him he needed to get out and call someone else. He and his companion refused to get out. The second time I asked, I was very direct and again he refused. The third time I told him he had 10 seconds to get out of the car or the next stop was the police station. That finally got their attention. They got out but refused to close the doors. I got out and closed them myself, but realized later that was the wrong thing to do. I should have moved down the street 100 yards first. Lesson 1: Watch how the police interact with people in the reality shows, ask nicely once, but maintain control of the situation with an authorative tone. Lesson 2: Always know where a police station is in your service area. Lesson 3: Report any problem riders to Uber (or Lyft) immediately. This should prevent them from screwing you with a bad rating and should prevent them from harassing another driver.


----------



## D Town

Huberis said:


> You are not the resident sicko, you are the resident ****** bag. Talking about pissing on pax makes you a ****** bag, not a sicko.
> 
> Do some research. You will find out that after WWI, Germany was forced to give up its arms. At some point in the early 30s the Germans decided to take back their arms, with the exception of those deemed unfit. The Jews were part of that. They didn't have much in the way of arms to tale away. It is highly unlikely guns in the Jewish ghetto would have made much of a difference. Where there was resistance, the Germans were brutal. They burned Ghettos down. Anti-semitism was rampant throughout Europe and in the United States. The Jews were on their own and in segregated ghettos. Guns don't mean much if the people you are resisting are willing to kill every single person or burn the entire neighborhood down.
> 
> Is there any written evidence suggesting the Nazis were actually afraid of the Jews obtaining weapons as if that would have slowed them down? Find some for me, then maybe you will have a point. The Nazis fought a war on how many fronts? They took on a country as vast as Russia, tough ass people armed and fighting for their homes. It didn't deter the Germans from trying it.
> 
> The Nazis believed in the superiority of their fighting forces. Had the Jews more weapons, would a few more Nazis have died? Maybe then and there it seems the war eventual caught up with them. For your Godwin moment to have any kind of relevance - Find me some sort of link where that shows the Nazis were worried about armed Jews and planned to slow down if it happened.
> 
> Finally...... look at Germany and Poland today. They have Very strict gun laws. Poland was invaded by Germany right? Shouldn't their citizens be armed to the teeth by your logic? How about the people of Germany today, shouldn't they be all armed equally to the teeth? - But first try to show me how a few handguns would have made a difference to an Army as blood thirsty as the German Army was.
> 
> On the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising:
> http://www.ushmm.org/outreach/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007745
> 
> From the ADL:
> " Most importantly, the Nazi doctrine of collective responsibility where hundreds or even entire communities could be killed in retaliation for an act of resistance restrained ghetto residence from actively resisting until they clearly understood that _all_ were going to die because they feared that their actions would put their family and friends, or even the entire ghetto at risk."
> 
> http://archive.adl.org/uprising/faq.html#.VWQqQK79VOQ


Yeah better to be disarmed and unable to even have the CHANCE of taking a few of the monsters coming to kill everyone you know and love with you.


----------



## Huberis

D Town said:


> Yeah better to be disarmed and unable to even have the CHANCE of taking a few of the monsters coming to kill everyone you know and love with you.


The Sarge was making the claim that had they been armed, they could have some how prevented the holocaust. That was the suggestion. The fact is, the Jews didn't have much in the way of arms to take in the first place.

The Jews barely had any weapons to be disarmed of first of all. They were forced into ghettos, starved and robbed of their everything they owned, left without work.

"Yeah better to be disarmed and unable to even have the CHANCE of taking a few of the monsters coming to kill everyone you know and love with you."

Easy for someone to make a statement like this 80 years later. No doubt a number of Jews in fact felt this way and did act upon those thoughts. It would be hard to blame them. Any kind of resistance and the Germans would destroy an entire block of people. It seems more Jews made the decision not to act on that impulse but to stay alive and try to help the sick and dying around them. To provide shelter and help find food. They seem to have tried to smuggle people out of the country or hide them. That was the focus of their energy. Would picking off a German or two have helped that cause if the people enduring the situation still had hope?

That was their resistance at the time. Staying alive would have been an act of resistance.

I get your point, but you are missing mine. There was a Jewish resistance. It simply didn't take on a form, that lends itself to the argument for or against gun rights in the United States 80 years later. The holocaust was not a gun rights issue.

Weapons were smuggled in, and at some point, when hope was lost I believe they did focus on doing exactly what you suggest, killing a few before they got killed. That was not resorted to much until the latter days of the holocaust.

D Town : My response was in response to Murphy's assertion that gun laws somehow enabled the holocaust. That is not factual. What you ask for and what you suggest is that a lack of gun ownership denied a number of Jews the ability to enact revenge before they died themselves. That only became an issue in the ghettos once all hope was lost.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Wow. Recently the mods are swooped down and banned/warned forum members for petty/ harmless comments, and yet they continue to allow threads like this to continue. I mean I have no problem with reading political discussions or religions and such, but I get annoyed with it, I simply discontinue reading it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

DrJeecheroo said:


> Wow. Recently the mods are swooped down and banned/warned forum members for petty/ harmless comments, and yet they continue to allow threads like this to continue. I mean I have no problem with reading political discussions or religions and such, but I get annoyed with it, I simply discontinue reading it.


Seriously. The NRA should have no business on this forum.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

id like one simple answer as to how jews, Nazis, Germany and nra have ANYTHING to do with uber/lyft.


----------



## Huberis

I couldn't agree more....... and here I am allowing myself to be sucked into an off topic discussion that even if it were on topic, is unlikely to be discussed in a meaningful or helpful way....... Not helpful.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

ive come to conclude most people are idiots so im ok lieing to Pax. had one ahole so I said "you do know uber have gps on my phone and gives it to the cops? so if I call 911 and say uber driver, they can ping me and send closest unit right? oh and they also record this using my phones mic for evidence"


----------



## DrJeecheroo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seriously. The NRA should have no business on this forum.


I think the Mr Mary Poppins (desacto) stirred the fire on this subject.


----------



## flashgordonnc

sandiegoca said:


> Rude passenger refuses to get out of my car. San Diego Airport Police get him out! Passenger was rude and threatening. When I arrived at pick up location I noticed how aggressive he was. I felt threatened. I canceled trip before starting it as he was sitting in the front seat watching me cancel trip. He refused to get out of my car when I informed him this ride is not happening. He said "get me out if you can". I drove to the Airport which was a 1 mile away asked airport police to assist in removing him from my car. Listen to the video as he utters the word "Gun" as the police are talking to him. This passenger is dangerous avoid him for your safety. He claims to be a lawyer.


Seemed to take a long time. Me, I would get the police involved asap!
Going tit for tat with comments with the pax is just giving the pax ammo.


----------



## Huberis

flashgordonnc said:


> Seemed to take a long time. Me, I would gett the police involved asap!


Couldn't agree more. Once it was clear the guy wasn't leaving the car, that instant you call the police. I probably mentioned earlier, but if the driver felt threatened in any way, he would have been kept online with dispatch. That would have helped keep the discussion to a bare minimum.

The driver can say he kept his cool with an abusive prick, but it never should have dragged on like that.


----------

